# Sticky  White Rabbit Official Thread: BRAY WYATT IS BACK!



## Chelsea

Hello, WFireflies


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

This could mean absolutely nothing, but I think it's interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570973923608784896










Sooo....Karrion Kross was The White Rabbit in Lucha Underground. Paul London initially started the group the Rabbit Tribe and spent time hyping Kross up as his White Rabbit.

Could this be a tease of them reforming? Kross has said he really enjoyed London's work. Triple H does love his factions as well.

I only bring it up because it's such a specific thing to play and reference. It also goes from black and white to red just like Kross' entrance.

Or someone just did it for a laugh and it means absolutely nothing. Guess we'll see.

I mean I'd love to see this. I really liked the Rabbit Tribe and London in general.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I know it's Kross' old gimmick in Lucha but they've seemed to defined his character pretty well and established who he is. Why would they do some guerilla marketing campaign under commercial hoping it leaks to the internet to just change up Kross' gimmick?


----------



## Efie_G

kinda feels like a bray thing


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

RainmakerV2 said:


> I know it's Kross' old gimmick in Lucha but they've seemed to defined his character pretty well and established who he is. Why would they do some guerilla marketing campaign under commercial hoping it leaks to the internet to just change up Kross' gimmick?


I dunno? It's just such a specific thing to reference and feels too intentional, as it even got a light show at the end. Maybe it was just to gauge reactions? They used to test things out at house shows like Kanyon returning as Mortis in 2003 so it's not completely unbelievable. 

Orrr it could just be them testing things out and the crew fucking around. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Man, ‘White Rabbit’ works so well as a theme. Even with the slow intro and the commanding vocals. Only minor thing is it’s relatively short and abrupt so whoever uses it would have to be in the ring ready by the time it ends. Would’ve worked perfectly for Bray back in the day if his regular theme was never used.


----------



## Bland

Loved the Rabbit Tribe in Lucha Underground and Paul London worked so well as the "Mad Hatter." Wouldn't mind a return of London in white rabbit gimmick as he'd be a great enhancement talent especially for the mid card on Smackdown.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571392505232625664
They played the song again at last night's live event. So, they're definitely doing something here. For now it looks like they're just trying to get people talking before brining this to TV, I would assume.

People have said Kross because he did the White Rabbit thing in Lucha Underground. But Kross is already back and is already doing his old NXT gimmick now. Would feel weird if they were going to change his gimmick now. And after Kross, the leading candidate is Bray, mainly for the red lights that appear at the end of the song in the arenas.

So yeah, not sure what it's for but I'm intrigued. If it shows up on TV I would imagine it's for something big as WWE doesn't license music like this that often. As for the song itself, when you strip away the instrumentals like they've done here, it does make for a creepy & bellowing tune. Would make a for a great them for someone, or at least a good intro theme.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571392505232625664
> They played the song again at last night's live event. So, they're definitely doing something here. For now it looks like they're just trying to get people talking before brining this to TV, I would assume.
> 
> People have said Kross because he did the White Rabbit thing in Lucha Underground. But Kross is already back and is already doing his old NXT gimmick now. Would feel weird if they were going to change his gimmick now. And after Kross, the leading candidate is Bray, mainly for the red lights that appear at the end of the song in the arenas.
> 
> So yeah, not sure what it's for but I'm intrigued. If it shows up on TV I would imagine it's for something big as WWE doesn't license music like this that often. As for the song itself, when you strip away the instrumentals like they've done here, it does make for a creepy & bellowing tune. Would make a for a great them for someone, or at least a good intro theme.


I hope it's for Kross and potentially London cause I'd rather see them on TV a billion times over Wyatt again.

Although maybe Wyatt will be tolerable without Vince. I know Bray's really popular and all that, but fuck me, I couldn't stand him in his later years.


----------



## floyd2386

I don't know how I feel about a potential Bray Wyatt Mad Hatter gimmick, but I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it does happen.


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## Mutant God

floyd2386 said:


> I don't know how I feel about a potential Bray Wyatt Mad Hatter gimmick, but I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it does happen.


----------



## DUD

Paul London does shit heavy on what his time was like in WWE on his podcast with Rebe Dupree but they both appeared to get along with Triple H well so I guess it would quickly be water under the bridge given its a new regime.

I'm very surprised AEW didn't take up Paul London's offer of helping them produce matches given his production experience in Lucha Underground. They really could do with someone like him on Dark to cut down on the volume of botches.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 133749


I want this to happen so badly.  Totally unexpected if it's actually the Rabbit Tribe and Paul London coming to WWE TV. 

Bray's gonna be on my shitlist for life if it's him. (Issa exaggeration for comedic effect, but still.)


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kenny's Ghost said:


> I want this to happen so badly.  Totally unexpected if it's actually the Rabbit Tribe and Paul London coming to WWE TV.
> 
> Bray's gonna be on my shitlist for life if it's him. (Issa exaggeration for comedic effect, but still.)



Eh I don't think it's Kross. I think he's playing into it because he knows how much his fan base wants him to do something with Bray. I mean 1. Why would they reset his character after only a month? 2. Why would he spoil this whole guerilla marketing campaign that they're even doing at house shows is him after only 2 days?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

RainmakerV2 said:


> Eh I don't think it's Kross. I think he's playing into it because he knows how much his fan base wants him to do something with Bray. I mean 1. Why would they reset his character after only a month? 2. Why would he spoil this whole guerilla marketing campaign that they're even doing at house shows is him after only 2 days?


Yeah. What you're saying makes sense. I'm just gonna hold out hope haha


----------



## floyd2386

Mutant God said:


>


I stopped watching around that time, I didn't realize he already did something with The Mad Hatter character. Was it just a one time thing?


----------



## Smark1995

If you've recently attended a taping of WWE's Friday Night "SmackDown" or a live event, you may have heard the song "White Rabbit" by Jefferson Airplane play throughout the arena (per Twitter). The use of the song during WWE events has left many fans wondering just who the song could be for as the track has been accompanied by a glaring red light glooming over the arena.

Some fans have speculated that the song and lighting are being used to set up the return of former WWE Universal Champion Bray Wyatt. Wyatt was shockingly released from the WWE last year, but Triple H recently teased his return during an interview with Ariel Helwani, stating that he's one of the most creative minds in the business.

Of course, WWE's latest teases are reminiscent of Wyatt's previous presentation. Under "The Fiend" gimmick, the lights would occasionally turn red during his matches or to signify his arrival. What makes this theory a little more interesting is the fact that during one of the last episodes of "The Firefly Funhouse," Wyatt portrayed the Mad Hatter as he, Alexa Bliss, and the members of the Funhouse did a spoof of the Tea Party scene from "Alice in Wonderland." As Louder points out, the lyrics to "White Rabbit" were inspired by the story, so it all adds up.

Other social media theories have linked the song to Karrion Kross as he has been known to play mind games in WWE. Furthermore, during his stint in Lucha Underground, Kross went by the name of The White Rabbit. 

Read More: WWE Seemingly Teases Bray Wyatt's Return By Playing Cryptic Jefferson Airplane Song At Events - Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Chelsea

yas pls


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Wyatt? Please no.









Something to do with Kross (and maybe Paul London) and his Lucha Underground character? Yes please.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If he comes back as the mad hatter, that would be dope.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Scarlett repackage.


----------



## Chelsea

Mutant God said:


>


@SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


----------



## Adapting

Hopefully, I'm ready for a Bray return.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Eastwood said:


> If he comes back as the mad hatter, that would be dope.



Bad news, he's coming back as Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Whatever it is I like that Triple H is doing things like this and stuff happening in the background of shots. Makes things interesting.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Every month there's meant to be something signifying his return and it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Hotdiggity11

yeahbaby! said:


> Every month there's meant to be something signifying his return and it hasn't happened yet.



It's like an economist who predicts a recession is about to happen every week and is touted as a genius when he gets it right on the 204th try.


----------



## DUSTY 74

[


----------



## Mutant God

floyd2386 said:


> I stopped watching around that time, I didn't realize he already did something with The Mad Hatter character. Was it just a one time thing?



Just for one episode of the Funhouse









Chelsea said:


> @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


Alexa in Wonderland


----------



## toontownman

I mean, it's a deliberate tease. They know what they are doing, what the internet will say and talk about. Whether that means Bray is in anyway closer to returning, who knows. If it happens at a Raw or Smackdown taping it is a different matter. Right now they are just teasing and creating a free buzz.

I did instantly think of Bray back as the mad hatter but maybe not Alexa as Alice but a heel turn for Liv. If he does return I can't imagine the fiend has much time for Alexa other than punishing her.

There are some intriguing options in NXT though. Cora Jade, not that I would break the team up but Gigi would be a natural, Blair Davenport or a radical departure for Tiffany Stratton but maybe.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Bro I doubt that's a tease, he'll be back when Triple H wants him to be back.


----------



## Smithy.89

Bray with Alistair black at his side could be interesting


----------



## TKOW

No thanks.


----------



## Awareness

Please no.


----------



## dcruz

I don't think it's Kross but I wouldn't be upset if he got some sort of repackaging after the Drew match tbh. He already got to debut properly in the main roster with the NXT gimmick, it's about time to let him and Scarlett revamp and expand their characters (as I've always said they are quite limiting, and especially when not everyone loves it either)

Maybe he can debut a stable member after Extreme Rules or someone that will be involved in a story with him? idk, because at the same time it's kinda silly to have whoever come and be the White Rabbit when that was his thing. Then again Carmella's "Untouchable" gimmick was basically the Smokeshow character (albeit toned down) while they had Scarlett in the roster as well so I obviously wouldn't put it past them (and yes, I'm aware most WWE fans didn't follow Lucha or Impact but still...) it's kinda lame to do that if you ask me when there's endless creative possibilities for others to come up with instead of using stuff that other people in your roster are associated with. The look of a superstar (as far as presentation and even nicknames go) is so important historically, so even if plenty of wrestlers have had interchangeable gimmicks it's still an unnecessary and bit weird thing to do like this.

The most likely scenario imo is they just like the vibe of the song/its generic meaning and it'll have nothing to do specifically with the actual wrestler they're hyping (if it's Bray/Fiend/...), and they used it precisely to create a discussion and have people guessing though lol


----------



## KingofKings1524

He’s coming back. It’s only a matter of when.


----------



## Zappers

Look, I'm all for exciting new things.

But for crying out loud. Kross just got back in the WWE, and he's finally being allowed to do his gimmick from NXT for the first time on the main roster. The "feud" with Drew is barely a feud yet. No matches between the two.

Can we all relax and not mess up Kross's second try at the main roster. Thanks. A BIG 100% hell no to ANY Kross revamping. It needs no revamping/change/repackage. The Tick Tock message is perfect and Kross delivers that message pretty bad ass imho. It's exactly what the main roster needs, focused straight forward raw energy. A wrestler that tells it like it is, which his opponents can understand.

Let it be Bray. He likes that weird stuff and does that well.


----------



## Black Metal

I haven't missed him whatsoever.


----------



## floyd2386

I have insider sources that tell me who this is teasing for and YOU WILL NOT BELIEVE YOUR EYES.

WARNING: Do not click the spoiler reveal if you do not want this EPIC surprise spoiled for you. Your lives will never be the same after this return.




Spoiler


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

floyd2386 said:


> I have insider sources that tell me who this is teasing for and YOU WILL NOT BELIEVE YOUR EYES.
> 
> WARNING: Do not click the spoiler reveal if you do not want this EPIC surprise spoiled for you. Your lives will never be the same after this return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


My god. This changes everything!


----------



## dcruz

Zappers said:


> Look, I'm all for exciting new things.
> 
> But for crying out loud. Kross just got back in the WWE, and he's finally being allowed to do his gimmick from NXT for the first time on the main roster. The "feud" with Drew is barely a feud yet. No matches between the two.
> 
> Can we all relax and not mess up Kross's second try at the main roster. Thanks. A BIG 100% hell no to ANY Kross revamping. It needs no revamping/change/repackage. The Tick Tock message is perfect and Kross delivers that message pretty bad ass imho. It's exactly what the main roster needs, focused straight forward raw energy. A wrestler that tells it like it is, which his opponents can understand.
> 
> Let it be Bray. He likes that weird stuff and does that well.


This wouldn't mess anything up lol a lot of people still talk about how Kross is "just an entrance" so if anything it'd add another layer to the character. The Rabbit Tribe literally even used the concept of timeline and Tick Tock, do y'all know not know where the White Rabbit story comes from? It's all inspired by the same shit. It wouldn't be hard to link the gimmicks at all lol






Anyway, as I said I don't see London coming back or this being for Kross anyway (even if it'll be a bit silly if someone else comes and uses it because Kross was literally The White Rabbit but alas I guess the wrestling multiverse/forbidden door or whatever remains shut and locked 😂)


----------



## Zappers

dcruz said:


> This wouldn't mess anything up lol a lot of people still talk about how Kross is "just an entrance" so if anything it'd add another layer to the character. The Rabbit Tribe literally even used the concept of timeline and Tick Tock, do y'all know not know where the White Rabbit story comes from? It's all inspired by the same shit. It wouldn't be hard to link the gimmicks at all lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, as I said I don't see London coming back or this being for Kross anyway (even if it'll be a bit silly if someone else comes and uses it because Kross was literally The White Rabbit but alas I guess the wrestling multiverse/forbidden door or whatever remains shut and locked 😂)


Sure it will. Kross has been on the main roster a minute. It's not like he been there for a year or more with several matches and feuds under his belt.

He needs zero help. He's doing(at this very moment) perfectly fine against Drew. He hasn't even had a match with Drew yet. Holy Toledo! LOL. This "gimmick" you keep talking about is for somebody that is struggling or needs a new direction because what they doing is stale or not working. Not only is Kross current thing not stale, it's working beautiful. It didn't even peak yet.

Take Judgement Day. Perfect example of taking wrestlers who desperately needed a change or umph in their career. Like it or not, it's giving them focus they didn't have before. Kross has focus times 10. Zero help needed.

But sure. Whatever. Make Kross a Mad Hatter now in a world of Alice and Wonderland, because you know, he did that at some indy organization(two organizations stints prior before landing in the biggest company in the business). Go back to where it started. Makes total sense. The guy evolved the character into something better. How about we let this ride a bit more?

I will add. That's if it's Bray. Then it wouldn't shock me that Bray would be the leader and Kross teaming with him. I could see that down the line. Remember Bray had a rabbit in his funhouse. Be funny if they worked off of that.


----------



## Geeee

the song White Rabbit is about drugs. It's probably a teaser for something to do with Riddle LOL


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

If Bray comes back it should be at a big PPV like Survivor Series or Royal Rumble or a Raw after one of those PPVs. If Rock is not coming back too fight Roman this year then a returning Bray Wyatt is the perfect candidate to dethrone Roman at Wrestlemania not Cody(even though I like Cody). You heard it here first.


----------



## dcruz

Zappers said:


> Sure it will. Kross has been on the main roster a minute. It's not like he been there for a year or more with several matches and feuds under his belt.
> 
> He needs zero help. He's doing(at this very moment) perfectly fine against Drew. He hasn't even had a match with Drew yet. Holy Toledo! LOL. This "gimmick" you keep talking about is for somebody that is struggling or needs a new direction because what they doing is stale or not working. Not only is Kross current thing not stale, it's working beautiful. It didn't even peak yet.
> 
> Take Judgement Day. Perfect example of taking wrestlers who desperately needed a change or umph in their career. Like it or not, it's giving them focus they didn't have before. Kross has focus times 10. Zero help needed.
> 
> But sure. Whatever. Make Kross a Mad Hatter now in a world of Alice and Wonderland, because you know, he did that at some indy organization(two organizations stints prior before landing in the biggest company in the business). Go back to where it started. Makes total sense. The guy evolved the character into something better. How about we let this ride a bit more?


He wouldn't be "going back" because we don't even know what the plan/direction would be? Again, we're getting way ahead of ourselves for something that is likely not happening. As I said, I understand not everyone watches NXT too but I personally wouldn't mind if they brought something fresh to WWE at this point, especially for Scarlett's sake who is still stuck being a prop after almost 3 years since being first signed to the biggest company in the business (talk about someone going back in their career considering that in the indies she's a title contender/top draw by herself).

Curiously or not, a lot of people do find the act a bit stale lol do you not see the commentary on social media? Adding a new element to the gimmick could add interest/curiosity, it doesn't matter if they just returned, it's not like he'd be switching the whole thing up? having minions wouldn't hurt either, if anything it gives more possibilities in a roster where he's in a weird spot. He barely gets a response by the crowd and I know it's still early (main roster wise) and sometimes it takes years for wrestlers to get a reaction but even so. If he beats Drew, I don't think he'll be instantly seen or embraced as a serious contender to a top title (at least not while Reigns is there, I don't even think people would appreciate/find it entertaining to see him beat Gunther or whoever has the other midcard title on Raw).

He's still gonna need quite some work to hope his schtick catches on as they manage to build him up properly so he can then fight for a singles title and it's viewed as "earned" as opposed to the monster push he received in NXT unless HHH wants to turn the audience against him (which I doubt considering he still seems to be booking the same top stars similarly to Vince).


----------



## Zappers

dcruz said:


> He wouldn't be "going back" because we don't even know what the plan/direction would be? Again, we're getting way ahead of ourselves for something that is likely not happening. As I said, I understand not everyone watches NXT too but I personally wouldn't mind if they brought something fresh to WWE at this point, especially for Scarlett's sake who is still stuck being a prop after almost 3 years since being first signed to the biggest company in the business (talk about someone going back in their career considering that in the indies she's a title contender/top draw by herself).
> 
> Curiously or not, a lot of people do find the act a bit stale lol do you not see the commentary on social media? Adding a new element to the gimmick could add interest/curiosity, it doesn't matter if they just returned, it's not like he'd be switching the whole thing up? having minions wouldn't hurt either, if anything it gives more possibilities in a roster where he's in a weird spot. He barely gets a response by the crowd and I know it's still early (main roster wise) and sometimes it takes years for wrestlers to get a reaction but even so. If he beats Drew, I don't think he'll be instantly seen or embraced as a serious contender to a top title (at least not while Reigns is there, I don't even think people would appreciate/find it entertaining to see him beat Gunther or whoever has the other midcard title on Raw).
> 
> He's still gonna need quite some work to hope his schtick catches on as they manage to build him up properly so he can then fight for a singles title and it's viewed as "earned" as opposed to the monster push he received in NXT unless HHH wants to turn the audience against him (which I doubt considering he still seems to be booking the same top stars similarly to Vince).


As far as Scarlett. No disrespect to the woman. But I'm not interested in seeing her as competitor at this point. I'm not judging her in ring skills, just saying this is what working right now. In the WWE, during this specific time.(and during NXT) Scarlett is working well.

The people on social media are talking about Kross because he isn't what they wish their favorite wrestler was. They ain't talking about being stale. It's just pure jealousy. In fact, it's all they say(and are incorrect) that's all he is, is an entrance. It's the common cry that people attack with when they got nothing to say and know nothing about the guy. It's like saying Roman sucks or Drew sucks or (insert wrestler here) sucks. No basis. They don't like him, so they say things that aren't true. I can find you people that don't like Gunther. Wanna know what they say?


----------



## dcruz

Zappers said:


> As far as Scarlett. No disrespect to the woman. But I'm not interested in seeing her as competitor at this point. I'm not judging her in ring skills, just saying this is what working right now. In the WWE, during this specific time.(and during NXT) Scarlett is working well.
> 
> The people on social media are talking about Kross because he isn't what they wish their favorite wrestler was. They ain't talking about being stale. It's just pure jealousy. In fact, it's all they say(and are incorrect) that's all he is, is an entrance. It's the common cry that people attack with when they got nothing to say and know nothing about the guy. It's like saying Roman sucks or Drew sucks or (insert wrestler here) sucks. No basis. They don't like him, so they say things that aren't true. I can find you people that don't like Gunther. Wanna know what they say?


I mean, just because you're not interested doesn't mean no one else is (and Scarlett isn't working, she's really just showing up). You're free to have your opinion, just like people are free to dislike Kross and post all over social media how he's boring and they don't care for him. Ultimately, WWE will do something about it if he keeps coming out to crickets and I'd rather see them mixing things up a bit while the act is still salvageable at a top level rather than watching them rehash what they already did in NXT while fading away and being replaced by newer/hotter acts.


----------



## Rise

I’m sensing another Edge comeback.


----------



## Zappers

dcruz said:


> I mean, just because you're not interested doesn't mean no one else is (and Scarlett isn't working, she's really just showing up). You're free to have your opinion, just like people are free to dislike Kross and post all over social media how he's boring and they don't care for him. Ultimately, WWE will do something about it if he keeps coming out to crickets and I'd rather see them mixing things up a bit while the act is still salvageable at a top level rather than watching them rehash what they already did in NXT while fading away and being replaced by newer/hotter acts.


But he's not coming out to crickets. It's been mostly vignettes and one match. Plus he's a heel who entire current actions(second chance at main roster) is laser focused on a uber face in Drew. He's never took the mic and addressed the crowd in general or anybody else except Drew. Everything is 100% Drew. He's getting booed. The exact reaction he should be getting.


----------



## Smark1995

Come with Me







www.wwe.com


----------



## Rise

Come with Me







www.wwe.com





QR code behind theory takes you to this. It’s got a red circle but also an hour glass. Bray Wyatt is the eater of worlds. 

I swear if this is just a Kross swerve it’s so fucking lame.

Either way we will know 9.23 at 9:23.


----------



## Chelsea

I love Kross, but this better not be about him, because it would be even more pointless than those Edge vignettes.

Just give us Bray already.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572030797598654464


----------



## RainmakerV2

Honestly it's misdirection all over the place. The purple Xs are Balors logo, you have the hourglass for Kross, the obvious Bray connection.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> Honestly it's misdirection all over the place. The purple Xs are Balors logo, you have the hourglass for Kross, the obvious Bray connection.


I don't see why it would be Kross when he's already there. This has to be Bray


----------



## Chelsea

Bray Returns Or We Riot


----------



## Honey Bucket

First five letters that are chosen are ‘DEMON’ as well…another Finn reference.

Maybe Bray or whoever it is will be going after Judgement Day.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Honey Bucket said:


> First five letters that are chosen are ‘DEMON’ as well…another Finn reference.
> 
> Maybe Bray or whoever it is will be going after Judgement Day.


interesting


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572024014637342721


----------



## Craigthomasbthethird

Looks like bad bunny to me


----------



## Rise

If it’s bad bunny I might laugh until Monday that would be awesome.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

The white rabbit was the herald for the Queen. I say this could be Charlotte’s return.


----------



## wizards8507

Rise said:


> If it’s bad bunny I might laugh until Monday that would be awesome.


jabronie marks without a life that don't know it a work when you work a work and work yourself into a shoot,marks


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

If this guy returns with his Fat Clown character (well why not they bring back Johnny Gargano...) never let him feud for a world title again, his hocus pocus routine almost ruined Rollins, Mix, Bryan and Strowman.

Just let him be a modern day 90s Jake Roberts, cutting promos having terrible matches but never interfering on the world title picture.


----------



## toontownman

Craigthomasbthethird said:


> Looks like bad bunny to me


HHH did drop a spoiler they were talking and then they were pictured together. Would be grade A trolling if it was Bad Bunny!


----------



## Chan Hung

Probably Bad Bunny


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Probably Bad Bunny


Please no, he sucks


----------



## Bagelalmond

Sorry, but Bray Wyatt is the bigger star than Karion Kross.


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Please no, he sucks


Doubt it, but would be hilarious like some here mentioned


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Whoever it is, I do like the whole way they went about this. Creative and interesting. 

As for Bray....well there's still a few months left in the year. Plenty of time for him to have another all time bad match and storyline.


----------



## Hangman

Oh boy, the return of the crispy critter from canyon creek!

Just what we all need to see 😂


----------



## Jnewt

You have to scan a QR barcode to keep up with storylines? Wtf, That's like TNA when they built ppv matches on their backstage youtube show that 2000 people watched vs doing it on their TV show that 1.2 million people watched.


----------



## JeSeGaN

I couldn't give less of a sh*t about this overrated numpty.

Also... reaching much?


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

Be marking out if it’s Bray.

The rabbit is rambling rabbit and the vignette reminds me of Alice in Wonderland


----------



## TKOW




----------



## NapperX

50% chance it's Bray. It would be weird if we are going with Kross since he is already there. If we are going with a 3rd option then it might make sense that T-Bar is reintroduced as a new character and new gimmick. Something about the idea seems unoriginal since elements of it have been done in Impact and Lucha.


----------



## TAC41

Why would Bray, whose entire personality is based on being original and creative, return with a straight up stolen gimmick from Kross?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandaley

I spent a short few moments marking out to the possibility this was Bray, but yeah, it's definetly bad bunny.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Plot twist: What if it’s Charlotte Flair?

I mean…95% chance it isn’t, but with what the fuck has happened this year, I’m not cancelling anything out.


----------



## OwenSES

It's not a question of IF Bray is coming back, it's when. It might not be this Friday but it's coming.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TAC41 said:


> Why would Bray, whose entire personality is based on being original and creative, return with a straight up stolen gimmick from Kross?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would they re-debut Kross? Makes zero sense


----------



## BulletClubFanFC4Life

Efie_G said:


> kinda feels like a bray thing


IKR?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW - ‘google for the story’

WWE - ‘hold my beer here’s your QR code’


----------



## Rise

NapperX said:


> 50% chance it's Bray. It would be weird if we are going with Kross since he is already there. If we are going with a 3rd option then it might make sense that T-Bar is reintroduced as a new character and new gimmick. Something about the idea seems unoriginal since elements of it have been done in Impact and Lucha.


It’s not those but it is a direct ripoff of the latest matrix movie’s trailer. Same song and everything. Neo follows the white rabbit etc.


----------



## thorwold

I mean... That is the most Bray Wyatt thing I have ever seen in my life, so if it isn't him then he should sue.


----------



## Freelancer

There's no point in bringing Bray back if he's just going to be buried like he was before.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross' instagram timeline is nothing but white rabbit stuff. He's being too obvious, I don't think it's him.


----------



## IronMan8

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Be marking out if it’s Bray.
> 
> The rabbit is rambling rabbit and the vignette reminds me of Alice in Wonderland


Yeah, think it's a quote from the book


----------



## Honey Bucket

Not 100% sure about this as I never saw it…but on RAW apparently Alexa told Bayley that she was ‘10 feet tall’ or something?

‘10 feet tall’ is a lyric from ‘White Rabbit’.

It’s geeky as hell and the payoff rarely matches the build, but I fucking love stuff like this.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Aleister Black with Zelina in a repackage? Who knows if they bought out his AEW contract. I know its a faaaaar reach, but who else could it be if not Wyatt?


----------



## Rise

The lights flickering during the Alexa match is all you need to know, it is Wyatt. If Alexa did say she is 10 feet tall it certainly clinches it. 

Either way I don’t think it’s revealed Friday, I think it’s another clue instead. This is just my personal guess.


----------



## dcruz

I mean it likely is Bray indeed and I can appreciate him so I'm looking forward to it, but as I said in the other thread I'd love if this meant Kross somehow managed to bring the Rabbit Tribe to WWE (obviously not the exact same thing with the same members, although it'd be very cool to see Paul London back as well). I know most WWE fans have no idea what that is but, judging from these teasers and imagery, I really hope Bray won't be doing something _TOO_ similar to that or it'd be a bit lame with Kross there imo


----------



## dcruz

Zappers said:


> But he's not coming out to crickets. It's been mostly vignettes and one match. Plus he's a heel who entire current actions(second chance at main roster) is laser focused on a uber face in Drew. He's never took the mic and addressed the crowd in general or anybody else except Drew. Everything is 100% Drew. He's getting booed. The exact reaction he should be getting.


I surely hope so as I want him to succeed, but I still wouldn't be opposed to them being a part of a larger stable or introducing new elements to the gimmick (and I'd find it cool if those were nods to his wrestling career).


----------



## dcruz

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross' instagram timeline is nothing but white rabbit stuff. He's being too obvious, I don't think it's him.


Yeah but at the same time I found his "flattered to be remembered for that" comment a bit weird... like ok humbleness but he obviously had to be aware people would remember and bring that up when the teasers could easily be alluding to it? lol especially someone like him who knows how wrestling fans are. I don't think it has to do with him either tho (even it feels a bit odd to me when he's right there in the same roster)


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Honey Bucket said:


> First five letters that are chosen are ‘DEMON’ as well…another Finn reference.
> 
> Maybe Bray or whoever it is will be going after Judgement Day.


You may be onto something there. I thought Wyatt's latest tweet was a reference to Drew, as it was Highlander. But it may be the "There can only be one!" quote. And the only 2 dark groups are JD and Gacy's, and he won't be going to NXT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566252382098542592
And from Wyatt's debut
"This is not the beginning, it's the end."






And if he needs another giant, it may explain Omos being gone.


----------



## LVGout

Its going to be Adam Rose, the Rosebuds and the Bunny. NXT 1.0 is back


----------



## Fearless Viper

This guy can fuck off. Tired seeing his "cryptic" messages or clues. If he does come back then hopefully Randy can bury him for the 4th time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

LVGout said:


> Its going to be Adam Rose, the Rosebuds and the Bunny. NXT 1.0 is back


The real Rotunda is coming back. Bolieve!


----------



## yeahright2

Pass.


----------



## Zappers

Serious question.

How does Bray Wyatt fit on Smackdown? What possible storyline or opponent? 

Roman? Nope. He's busy with Logan.
Drew? Nope. He's busy with Kross.

Braun Strowman?


----------



## thorwold

otbr87 said:


> Aleister Black with Zelina in a repackage? Who knows if they bought out his AEW contract. I know its a faaaaar reach, but who else could it be if not Wyatt?


He's the other I could see it being, but if Tony seriously just released the guy to allow him to go walk straight back into WWE then some woman out there needs to get their game on and marry the dude, because he's obviously a cuck waiting to happen. No way WWE could have been so desperate for him as to buy his contract out


----------



## TheGoodCoach

Zappers said:


> Serious question. How does Bray Wyatt fit on Smackdown? What possible storyline or opponent? Roman? Nope. He's busy with Logan. Drew? Nope. He's busy with Kross. Braun Strowman?


 Wyndham vs Strowman, Wyndham wins by Rowan interfering (has he left AEW yet)? By that time Kross will likely be onto Roman, he can beat Drew. Maybe a feud with Austin Theory breaking up his cashin for not being "pure". He can stay in the background of the Cody/Roman feud and be Cody's first challenger when he dethrones Roman.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Maybe they're just advertising for Donny Darko being on after Raw next week lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Maybe its Allie jumping ship 😂


----------



## TheGoodCoach

FWIW most of who Bray follows on twitter in industry is WWE people - not many AEW (noticed Abadon and Danhaussen)

Has nothing to do with that, but I think he's coming back. 

I don't think he is coming back Friday, but I'm definitely looking forward to another hint.

This reminds me of when Jericho came back with the creepy vignettes, only to come in the ring and say nothing.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

If Bray Wyatt is returning it should be at Survivor Series or Royal Rumble to set up a feud with Roman. Thats if The Rock vs Roman isnt happening. Bray is the only credible guy that should beat Roman for the title Not Cody, Drew, Strowman, or Kross.


----------



## Zapato

It’s Vince.


----------



## Blade Runner

Good. It's about time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572275012576346112


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

They should wait until Halloween.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Zappers said:


> Serious question.
> 
> How does Bray Wyatt fit on Smackdown? What possible storyline or opponent?
> 
> Roman? Nope. He's busy with Logan.
> Drew? Nope. He's busy with Kross.
> 
> Braun Strowman?


Braun returned on Raw, so I guess he could just show up and destroy someone like Rick O'Shea then move to Raw. Judgement Day feud makes sense, if he is starting a new family, possibly with rabbit masks?

You could have both factions trying to recruit AJ, like that TNA storyline, but AJ is pushed as a loner out for himself. Rowan, Omos, Alexa (not counting the Bayley stuff) and others not doing anything now could be possibilities. NXT talent is also a possibility.


----------



## TAC41

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why would they re-debut Kross? Makes zero sense


I never said it was going to be Kross. But I don’t see Wyatt being happy coming back with someone else’s old gimmick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

@TheGoodCoach Rowan was never signed to AEW. Just a couple of appearances. He could easily debut with Wyatt this Friday.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Oh no.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

More proof this is probably Bray


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572353954088103936


----------



## SiON

RainmakerV2 said:


> Honestly it's misdirection all over the place. The purple Xs are Balors logo, you have the hourglass for Kross, the obvious Bray connection.


Hunter has been doing a good job with red herrings.

Honestly I didn't think the WWE had this kind of storytelling in them, that's why it has to be Bray, he's the only one who has this kind of creative mind.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dcruz

Paul London was trending on Twitter earlier, glad he got some attention out of this lol


----------



## toontownman

I like the idea of T-Bar being the white rabbit. Maybe add Black and someone like Cora Jade, Sloan Jacobs or even Alba Fyre from NXT. A new demented family for Bray.


----------



## goldengod

DetroitsFinest61 said:


> If Bray Wyatt is returning it should be at Survivor Series or Royal Rumble to set up a feud with Roman. Thats if The Rock vs Roman isnt happening. Bray is the only credible guy that should beat Roman for the title Not Cody, Drew, Strowman, or Kross.


did you say Bray was the only credible guy? LOL

There's 10 more believable guys.

Brock
Rock
Randy Orton
Drew Mc
Strowman
Cody Rhodes
Bobby L
AJ Style
Walter
Sheamus


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

goldengod said:


> did you say Bray was the only credible guy? LOL
> 
> There's 10 more believable guys.
> 
> Brock
> Rock
> Randy Orton
> Drew Mc
> Strowman
> Cody Rhodes
> Bobby L
> AJ Style
> Walter
> Sheamus


Sorry maybe I should’ve been more specific and it came out the wrong way. I didnt mean none of those guys arent believeable contenders. I’m just saying at the moment one of the only guys i think is more credible is Bray if its not Cody or Rock. Thats just my opinion. Hes never got a true push as champ. Drew already had a good run with the belt, Brock Lesner has been on top for too long and I’m a huge fan of his but his feud with Roman has gone on long enough. Rock isnt guarantee to be coming back for a match thats why I said in my post if the rock doesnt come back then it should be Bray. Maybe read the full post again. As far as guys like Sheamus,Randy,Walter,Bobby,Strowman yes those guys are all credible but be real none of them are getting a push anytime soon. To me its either Cody, Drew, a returning Bray Wyatt, or a returning Rock that should dethrone Roman. I would love for AJ Styles to beat Roman but sadly i dont see him getting a push anytime soon. But he would be at the top of my list


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572310845341986816
@Chelsea 👀


----------



## Ghost Lantern

goldengod said:


> did you say Bray was the only credible guy? LOL
> 
> There's 10 more believable guys.
> 
> Brock
> Rock
> Randy Orton
> Drew Mc
> Strowman
> Cody Rhodes
> Bobby L
> AJ Style
> Walter
> Sheamus


Bray would outdraw anyone of those guys except Rock, or maybe Brock. I think you misunderstand how big his fanbase is. Bray trends on twitter with the mere mention of his name. Bray moves merch. 

AJ, Sheamus, Drew, Randy, AJ, Bobby....same old same old.

Strowman only gets a rub because he is back recently.

Walter and Cody might move the needle a little, because they are new.

Bray is not popular here on WF but WF is not real life. Bray has a massive fanbase waiting for his return.

So you really think many of those tired names outdraw a returning Bray?

Too each his own.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Ghost Lantern said:


> Bray would outdraw anyone of those guys except Rock, or maybe Brock. I think you misunderstand how big his fanbase is. Bray trends on twitter with the mere mention of his name. Bray moves merch.
> 
> AJ, Sheamus, Drew, Randy, AJ, Bobby....same old same old.
> 
> Strowman only gets a rub because he is back recently.
> 
> Walter and Cody might move the needle a little, because they are new.
> 
> Bray is not popular here on WF but WF is not real life. Bray has a massive fanbase waiting for his return.
> 
> So you really think many of those tired names outdraw a returning Bray?
> 
> Too each his own.


At one time I was thinking about getting The Fiend mask from WWEShop, but they made the replica version so bad that it became obvious to me that it wasn’t identical to the one he wore to the ring. His merchandises, if made authentic, would move pretty well. Also, I like to see WWE try to move Seth Rollins’s merchandises better. He still has potential at this stage of his career. He deserves to outsell The USOs.


----------



## BringBackMankind

So what’s happening at 9.23? Bit early in the morning for a wrestling promo!!!


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

BringBackMankind said:


> So what’s happening at 9.23? Bit early in the morning for a wrestling promo!!!


Bray Wyatt is back.......


----------



## BringBackMankind

DetroitsFinest61 said:


> Bray Wyatt is back.......


I’m Surprised he even gets out of bed before 10am!!!


----------



## bobby_heenan

I was hoping to see White Rabbit number one on charts worldwide because of this 

P.S I hope it's Adam Rose returning with The Bunny


----------



## Bagelalmond

Bray Wyatt can hold his own promos and run. He doesn’t need Karion Kross who is so boring to watch sometimes.


----------



## wizards8507




----------



## Bagelalmond

Let’s go Wyatt! Let’s go Wyatt! Let’s go Wyatt! — soon Roman Reigns will hear these chants more than the “What” chants since he doesn’t like the “What” chants so much.


----------



## DUD

Awkward when White Rabbit turns out to be Paul London.


----------



## Bagelalmond

DUD said:


> Awkward when White Rabbit turns out to be Paul London.


It wouldn’t be him. Teasers are usually reserved for someone who is a big name in the WWE.


----------



## Rankles75

Feed Your Head? Think we’re missing the obvious answer here…










Al’s coming back, and I’m here for it!


----------



## Lorromire

Rankles75 said:


> Feed Your Head? Think we’re missing the obvious answer here…
> 
> View attachment 134151
> 
> 
> Al’s coming back, and I’m here for it!


WHAT DOES EVERYBODY WANT?


----------



## Mutant God

DUD said:


> Awkward when White Rabbit turns out to be Paul London.


Funny if it was Sasha Banks now with dyed white hair


----------



## Zappers

Even funnier if it was Charlotte Flair.


Yeah, yeah. We all keep saying Bray.

But "Who killed the world?" is a reference to women.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Lorromire said:


> WHAT DOES EVERYBODY WANT?


HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Zappers said:


> Even funnier if it was Charlotte Flair.
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah. We all keep saying Bray.
> 
> But "Who killed the world?" is a reference to women.


I feel like it could be Charlotte Flair returning, she hasn't been on TV for awhile now since being written off so that's another possibility besides Bray Wyatt.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Bray jobbed to the World... Wrestling Entertainment roster.


----------



## Zappers

lesenfanteribles said:


> I feel like it could be Charlotte Flair returning, she hasn't been on TV for awhile now since being written off so that's another possibility besides Bray Wyatt.


I only throw that out there because this line ""Who killed the world?" is sorta a feminine message. White Rabbit, yeah it was a male in the story. Yet it is Alice's story.

And then like you stated, Charlotte hasn't been around for a long time.(over 4 months) She was on SD, she left for no reason(they said it was an "injury") other to get time off. Not to mention she's a HHH darling. Why not go for a grand return? Do something different with her gimmick.

But, it will probably be Bray. Plus, would Charlotte is pretty straight forward. Who knows, you never know. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Piehound

I hope all the Rosebuds are ready..


----------



## Mutant God

Zappers said:


> I only throw that out there because this line ""Who killed the world?" is sorta a feminine message. White Rabbit, yeah it was a male in the story. Yet it is Alice's story.
> 
> And then like you stated, Charlotte hasn't been around for a long time.(over 4 months) She was on SD, she left for no reason(they said it was an "injury") other to get time off. Not to mention she's a HHH darling. Why not go for a grand return? Do something different with her gimmick.
> 
> But, it will probably be Bray. Plus, would Charlotte is pretty straight forward. Who knows, you never know. 🤷‍♂️


Charlotte is the White Queen who teaches Alice (Alexa) a lesson and is rivals to the Red Queen (Becky) and Queen of Harts (Natalya) lol


----------



## Geert Wilders

If they brought back Wyatt with Bo and Braun to take on Reign and Usos


----------



## Ockap

I cannot wait for "El Conejo"'s debut


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Isn't this entire song and specifically the "feed your head" line about taking psychedelics? I mean, it's a great classic song but just want to verify that WWE isn't minding the fact they are indirectly promoting drug use.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

bobby_heenan said:


> I was hoping to see White Rabbit number one on charts worldwide because of this
> 
> P.S I hope it's Adam Rose returning with The Bunny


Adam Rose with Allie? 😂


----------



## Seafort

DUD said:


> Awkward when White Rabbit turns out to be Paul London.


LOL…just thinking that!


----------



## GloktheDestroyer

Man, this new Baron Corbin repackage with JBL is gonna be wild


----------



## Mutant God

GloktheDestroyer said:


> Man, this new Baron Corbin repackage with *JBL* is gonna be wild


Its _Who Killed the World_ not _Who Sold the World_ lol


----------



## Piehound

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Isn't this entire song and specifically the "feed your head" line about taking psychedelics? I mean, it's a great classic song but just want to verify that WWE isn't minding the fact they are indirectly promoting drug use.


Grace Slick wrote it at the end of an acid trip. Slick herself said the song was about curiosity and following your curiosity. 









The True Of "White Rabbit" Explained


“Feed your head” Grace Slick of the iconic ‘60s psychedelic rock band Jefferson Airplane is best known for her free-thinking and counter-culture spirit. This particular characteristic of hers is best embodied in her 1967 song, "White Rabbit". The soundtrack of the summer of love in 1967, the hyp




societyofrock.com





However, the drug references are certainly there.

You could go ask Alice. I think she'll know.


----------



## mazzah20

For those who watched LU, Karrion Kross ended up being the leader of the rabbit tribe.


----------



## floyd2386

On the "You Did" shirt page it says "This is a special event item. Orders containing this product will be shipped separately. This item will be shipped no later than Monday, October 24, 2022"

Is this date an indication of something?


----------



## AliFrazier100

They shouldn't be selling that until we know who it's for.


----------



## Chelsea

Feed Him More


----------



## Serpico Jones

Bryan Alvarez thinks it’s Bray, fwiw.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Feeding his head is why he’s fat.


----------



## shadow_spinner

One of the themes of "white rabbit" is to go down a rabbit hole of clues and madness...meaning they will drag this along for awhile. People legit think Bray is gonna show up in a Donnie Darko-esque evil bunny suit on Smackdown. Also does anyone know what those cryptic vignettes were for on Raw every week during the summer?


----------



## YoungOldMan352

Aleister Black?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Zappers said:


> Even funnier if it was Charlotte Flair.


This would actually be quite awesome I think. Keep a white rabbit mask on her at all times and she would actually have her own gimmick for the first time in 8 years! WOO!!!



Chelsea said:


> Feed Him More


Carrots? 🥕 🥕 🥕


----------



## Freelancer

Maybe it's Retribution coming back......


----------



## Seafort

What if they signed AEW’s Bunny?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Seafort said:


> What if they signed AEW’s Bunny?


Maybe it actually is Allie?!


----------



## Bagelalmond

If Bray Wyatt didn’t have gimmicks on him, he would’ve been boring and everyone would’ve not cared if he got released or not. It seems like the horror tone gimmicks save his career.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bagelalmond said:


> If Bray Wyatt didn’t have gimmicks on him, he would’ve been boring and everyone would’ve not cared if he got released or not. It seems like the horror tone gimmicks save his career.


True.


----------



## Buddy29

Has the wwe ever sold merchandise in the past before revealing who it was for? Kind of curious if anyone remembers any examples


----------



## Razgriz

Man Bray coming back would be awesome... 

He'd be a great agent of chaos in a world of order.

The whole "anyone but you, roman" thing he was on about in thr past could take on a different meaning.

It's always 1 vs the bloodline. 

Need a mastermind just willing to bring mayhem


----------



## Ghost Lantern

WF is a strange place for sure.

There is a weird segment of folks who only want super models pushed
There is a segment who thinks only steroid freaks should be pushed.
There is another segment who thinks only the flippy gymnyst should be pushed

But the only thing that brings them together is hate for an actual tough guy who might be heavy, like a fat guy never won a fight. Bray is a former college athelete who in a legit fight would be hard to handle. But keep cheering for Hook.

Weight classes matter


----------



## Bagelalmond

Ghost Lantern said:


> WF is a strange place for sure.
> 
> There is a weird segment of folks who only want super models pushed
> There is a segment who thinks only steroid freaks should be pushed.
> There is another segment who thinks only the flippy gymnyst should be pushed
> 
> But the only thing that brings them together is a tough guy who might be heavy, like a fat guy never won a fight. Bray is a former college athelete who in a legit fight would be hard to handle. But keep cheering for Hook.


I’m too lazy to research on this right now, but what kind of sports was he known for and what position?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bagelalmond said:


> I’m too lazy to research on this right now, but what kind of sports was he known for and what position?


Uhhh. All-American College Football Player/ Wrestler.

So there's this thing called google.....


----------



## falconfan13

Bagelalmond said:


> I’m too lazy to research on this right now, but what kind of sports was he known for and what position?


Windham Lawrence Rotunda was born in Brooksville, Florida, on May 23, 1987.[9] He attended Hernando High School, where he won a state wrestling championship at 275 pounds (125 kg) in 2005.[9][10][11] He graduated in 2005.[10] He also played football as a defensive tackle and guard. Rotunda played at the College of the Sequoias for two seasons, earning second-team All-American honors as a sophomore offensive guard.[11] He earned a football scholarship to Troy University, where he played collegiate football for two years


----------



## Bagelalmond

falconfan13 said:


> Windham Lawrence Rotunda was born in Brooksville, Florida, on May 23, 1987.[9] He attended Hernando High School, where he won a state wrestling championship at 275 pounds (125 kg) in 2005.[9][10][11] He graduated in 2005.[10] He also played football as a defensive tackle and guard. Rotunda played at the College of the Sequoias for two seasons, earning second-team All-American honors as a sophomore offensive guard.[11] He earned a football scholarship to Troy University, where he played collegiate football for two years


Thank you so much mister, you did me well compared to Ghost Lantern.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bagelalmond said:


> Thank you so much mister, you did me well compared to Ghost Lantern.


Wait are you like 60 years old? Can't type "google"?


----------



## Razgriz

the chisled abs thing came with vince. 

If you look at most promotions early 80s or so AWA/ Mid South... they all all had mean and nasty dudes who could kick your ass. But very few of them were cut or shredded. They were all just big dudes who could lift heavy.

I'd take that look more... over the model look. It's a more natural look. And in par with the way that a lot of heavy MMA fighters look too.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Bagelalmond said:


> If Bray Wyatt didn’t have gimmicks on him, he would’ve been boring and everyone would’ve not cared if he got released or not. It seems like the horror tone gimmicks save his career.


True, but same is true of Undertaker.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Casual Fan #52 said:


> True, but same is true of Undertaker.


I thought The American Badass was alright.


----------



## floyd2386

Bagelalmond said:


> If Bray Wyatt didn’t have gimmicks on him, he would’ve been boring and everyone would’ve not cared if he got released or not. It seems like the horror tone gimmicks save his career.


What's your point? That having a good gimmick made people like him? Thanks Captain Obvious!

Would people have cared if that Blue Chipper Rocky Maivia was released? How about The Ringmaster?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I think it leads to a Kross and Wyatt stable.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DUD said:


> Awkward when White Rabbit turns out to be Paul London.


Straight from the book of Tony Khan


----------



## genghis hank

https://www.wwe.com/04175/index.html?utm_source=tv&utm_medium=qr&utm_campaign=tv_feedyourhead



Spoiler below if you can’t be bothered to play the game.



Spoiler













[\spoiler]


----------



## [The_Game]

I played the game, looks like location coordinates, the place where he returns.


----------



## Smark1995

Someone has spoiled on Reddit what the next White Rabbit teaser will be on the next RAW - it will be a clue to Rhea Ripley. 
If the spoiler post from earlier is accurate, and the clue for this coming Monday Night Raw ends with a riptide sweeping the bunny away, then a clear pattern is forming.


Demon= Finn Balor
Patricide= Dominic
Riptide= Rhea
That gives us a direct hint toward three of the four members of the Judgement Day. Assuming that a Damien Priest-aimed clue airs during Smackdown next Friday, then that would carry us to the Raw the Monday before Extreme Rules.

Edge is still in a feud with Judgment Day, and he was badly hurt by them just before the White Rabbit teasers started! Those who think that the White Rabbit is Bray Wyatt are going to be seriously disappointed because it will be Edge again!


----------



## RiverFenix

Definitely Bray. Putting so much merch behind the character is the tip off. Bray always moved merch. 

I am intrigued from afar.


----------



## Seafort

Bagelalmond said:


> I thought The American Badass was alright.


Built off of the goodwill of ten years as the Deadman. If you skip that and go straight to ABA, all you end up with is Chainz.


----------



## Kishido

And where is it?


----------



## Goku

Neo, you are the One who saves the Eon.


----------



## Seafort

genghis hank said:


> https://www.wwe.com/04175/index.html?utm_source=tv&utm_medium=qr&utm_campaign=tv_feedyourhead
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler below if you can’t be bothered to play the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134202
> 
> 
> [\spoiler]


In relation to what has happened to Vince McMahon and the palace coup against him?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

floyd2386 said:


> On the "You Did" shirt page it says "This is a special event item. Orders containing this product will be shipped separately. This item will be shipped no later than Monday, October 24, 2022"
> 
> Is this date an indication of something?



Probably just giving them a one month window for delivery.




Casual Fan #52 said:


> True, but same is true of Undertaker.



Undertaker came when outlandish gimmicks were the norm and stayed over because of his talent and look. There’s a reason supernatural gimmicks have largely missed over the past few decades.


----------



## genghis hank

Kishido said:


> And where is it?


It’s the arena where this Monday’s Raw is.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Patricide sounds like Dominic.

But I guess Bray.


----------



## thorwold

AliFrazier100 said:


> Patricide sounds like Dominic.
> 
> But I guess Bray.


Sounds like watch out IRS.


----------



## Kishido

genghis hank said:


> It’s the arena where this Monday’s Raw is.


Thanks bit I bet it will be the next teaser


----------



## Smark1995

Del


----------



## Adapting

Plot twist - It's Bad Bunny.


----------



## floyd2386

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Probably just giving them a one month window for delivery.


It doesn't say that for the other one though. Also, what's the "special event"?


----------



## Zappers

A cool guess would be *Velveteen Dream*. But his antics and legal troubles void it to be him.

If he didn't have all that baggage. I would have said he would have be perfect for this mystery.

Plus White/Purple he used constantly. His 60's/70's vibe. Velveteen Rabbit, get it?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Its gotta be Wyatt. Who else would get pre debut merch? Soon as he debuts this shit will fly off the site and be sold out fast.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

If this isn’t Wyatt coming then I will be very, very surprised!


----------



## Bagelalmond

What if Wyatt turns heel on his first return and randomly joins Judgment Day? He’d get shit tons of heat right?


----------



## Chelsea

Everything White Rabbit-related shall be discussed here.


----------



## Zappers

Smark1995 said:


> Someone has spoiled on Reddit what the next White Rabbit teaser will be on the next RAW - it will be a clue to Rhea Ripley.
> If the spoiler post from earlier is accurate, and the clue for this coming Monday Night Raw ends with a riptide sweeping the bunny away, then a clear pattern is forming.
> 
> 
> Demon= Finn Balor
> Patricide= Dominic
> Riptide= Rhea
> That gives us a direct hint toward three of the four members of the Judgement Day. Assuming that a Damien Priest-aimed clue airs during Smackdown next Friday, then that would carry us to the Raw the Monday before Extreme Rules.
> 
> Edge is still in a feud with Judgment Day, and he was badly hurt by them just before the White Rabbit teasers started! Those who think that the White Rabbit is Bray Wyatt are going to be seriously disappointed because it will be Edge again!


No joke.

What loser in the WWE organization leaked that? And what loser leaked that information from the leaker on the internet?

It's fun waiting each week and coming up with theories.


----------



## Zappers

Mutant God said:


> Charlotte is the White Queen who teaches Alice (Alexa) a lesson and is rivals to the Red Queen (Becky) and Queen of Harts (Natalya) lol


Patricide. The more and more the clues come out, they fit Charlotte. 😲



Edit: Becasue you can't unsee the seen. (the spoiler) I'm still going to play the long shot for fun.

Hell, she even has a connection with Rhea.

All three things she's conquered and "put away or changed". ... Alexa(Demon), Rhea, and her father.


----------



## Chelsea

If they're wasting another series of vignettes on Edge (with all due respect to him, he's great, but he doesn't need these things) then I don't know what to say anymore.

I just WANT to believe it's Bray since I am trying to be positive, but history taught me that I should expect a disappointing outcome.

Maybe Bray is going after Judgment Day? Possibly joining forces with Edge or something?

At this point, all I can do is wait and see what happens.


----------



## ThirdMan

At the Vancouver show (8000 strong) I went to tonight (someone else's clip). Alexa Bliss was the first one out (for a tag match against Damage CTRL) after the song finished.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573882512539111424


----------



## tommo010

Smark1995 said:


> Someone has spoiled on Reddit what the next White Rabbit teaser will be on the next RAW - it will be a clue to Rhea Ripley.
> If the spoiler post from earlier is accurate, and the clue for this coming Monday Night Raw ends with a riptide sweeping the bunny away, then a clear pattern is forming.
> 
> 
> Demon= Finn Balor
> Patricide= Dominic
> Riptide= Rhea
> That gives us a direct hint toward three of the four members of the Judgement Day. Assuming that a Damien Priest-aimed clue airs during Smackdown next Friday, then that would carry us to the Raw the Monday before Extreme Rules.
> 
> Edge is still in a feud with Judgment Day, and he was badly hurt by them just before the White Rabbit teasers started! Those who think that the White Rabbit is Bray Wyatt are going to be seriously disappointed because it will be Edge again!


While these vignettes might be aimed at Judgement Day its more likely Bray going after them or leading them than it being a disappointing Edge again

I just hope if it is Bray its a new character and no The Fiend and Fireflay funshouse crap again


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I kind of want a new Wyatt family to feud with JD, but have a feeling it will be the Fiend.


----------



## toontownman

I did think the other day it could be Edge. I think they are smart enough to know that will backfire on them incredibly though.. that said, maybe Edge turned to Bray to help.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Can we have Bray keep the zombie costume he wore after his fake version got burned by Orton? It looks cool on him and makes him look more badass sometimes.


----------



## sbuch

Maybe they do a swerve with Edge returning and then Bray ?


----------



## Art Vandaley

Anyone other than Bray will get booed out of the Arena at this point, so it's either him, or a swerve that doesn't go down well.


----------



## SiON

Remembered this... What if Lumis is with Wyatt






Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagelalmond

sbuch said:


> Maybe they do a swerve with Edge returning and then Bray ?


A double return sounds like a brilliant idea. Lol


----------



## Rise

I believe I was the first to predict edge, you’re welcome.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

If its edge or alexa what a huge fail. nobody cares about either now. Edge returned 3 times this year. Alexa is done. Shes awful and peaked her career is over just coast on and retire.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

If it is not Bray it will be what it is. But based on the merch do you really think it's anyone other than Bray?

Bray is coming back to WWE, sooner or later, and he will get a main event push. Haters be darned.

Bray moves the needle unlike 90% of the roster.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rise said:


> I believe I was the first to predict edge, you’re welcome.


If it is Edge it will be the biggest let down in recent history.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

I hope its Wyatt for Halloween with some fucked up new costume like the donnie darko rabbit.


----------



## Zappers

Bray or Edge are boring choices. Not saying Bray coming back is boring, just saying it's "boring" to connect all this stuff to him.

I like different. We need more unpredictability and shock. Neither Edge or Bray is that.....

My two choices are Charlotte Flair or Velveteen Dream. That's shock, that's unpredictable.


----------



## Rise

Triple H is saying the person behind white rabbit is someone nobody is talking about, that’s Edge. The rabbit clues are already pointing towards the members of judgement day. 

This isn’t just going to be another debut of edge like summerslam however. He is summoning the fiend to help him take them down. Which will work but then he will realize what he did, he opened Pandora’s box, and this will setup Edge’s final wrestlemania match where he puts over Bray. 

That’s my official guess, doubt it’s true lol.


----------



## Interceptor88

Zappers said:


> My two choices are Charlotte Flair or Velveteen Dream. That's shock, that's unpredictable.


I'm not sure something is inherently better just because it's unexpected. 

White Rabbit being about Bray Wyatt would be more predictable than being about Omos. Still, being about Omos would be way way way worse. 

Even though, after reading your examples, I guess your comment was either sarcasm or trolling and I did bite. Shame on me.


----------



## Smark1995

Rise said:


> Triple H is saying the person behind white rabbit is someone nobody is talking about, that’s Edge. The rabbit clues are already pointing towards the members of judgement day.
> 
> This isn’t just going to be another debut of edge like summerslam however. He is summoning the fiend to help him take them down. Which will work but then he will realize what he did, he opened Pandora’s box, and this will setup Edge’s final wrestlemania match where he puts over Bray.
> 
> That’s my official guess, doubt it’s true lol.


Where did he say this?


----------



## Smark1995

So there seems to be a growing momentum and belief behind the idea that Edge, not Bray Wyatt, is behind the White Rabbit vignettes. This belief is based off the hints in the vignettes released for the White Rabbit:

In the first vignette, not only is the word ‘demon’ spelled out, but the hanged man is missing his left leg. The Demon is of course Finn Balors alter ego, and the left leg is the leg of Edge that was injured by the Judgement Day.

The second vignette led the rabbit through the maze, where at the end we got the word ‘Patricide’ and the coordinates for tonight’s Raw. Patricide being the act of killing one’s father, and could be a reference to Domink betraying Rey.

We’ll see what the rest of the vignettes point to, but it seems right now there’s a greater chance it’s Edge than it’s Bray.


----------



## Zappers

Interceptor88 said:


> I'm not sure something is inherently better just because it's unexpected.
> 
> White Rabbit being about Bray Wyatt would be more predictable than being about Omos. Still, being about Omos would be way way way worse.
> 
> Even though, after reading your examples, I guess your comment was either sarcasm or trolling and I did bite. Shame on me.


It's not trolling. Your example of Omos(as shock value) being the White Rabbit is pretty absurd and has zero to do with anything he has done in the WWE or anybody surrounding him. It would be unexpected and terrible. It makes zero sense.

My two names are at least valid and make sense in terms of the clues. I gave examples(which you didn't read) on why it could be Charlotte and why it "could be", but for legal & other reasons won't be Velveteen Dream. If he didn't have all his outside problems and WWE problems, Dream would be perfect for a unique gimmick change that he could absolutely pull off.

Charlotte has really never done a gimmick. She's pretty straight forward. So yes, if she was the mysterious person, it would be epic. Bray being this thing is not even close to being that. People are just excited because there was a rumor that he was interested in coming back and WWE was interested in signing him again. So this "thing", everybody just assumes it's him. If it's Bray, it's one of the worst mystery wrestler reveals in wwe history. Why go through all of this when everybody knows it's him?

Go for the unpredictable. Swerve the audience.


----------



## Irish Jet

Damn hearing White Rabbit without the music really drives home what a voacalist Grace Slick was. Damn.


----------



## Zappers

Ah. Darn it.

I hear Bray's Fiend theme in the hangman game video.

Oh well. Now, let's speculate his first opponent.


----------



## Tobiyama

@Zappers I like some of your ideas. And I like the possibility of going somewhere unexpected. But we have reached a point where I think anyone other than Bray would probably get booed out of the arena. Additionally, I think it would piss off the fans. WWE wouldn't get any credit for doing something unexpected.


----------



## deadcool

It has to be Malakai Black or some other version of him.
It's not Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Its Eric Rowan with the rabbit from Holy Grail in a cage.


----------



## AlexPizzi

930YWG



this was the qr code when Dominic walked to the ring tonight


----------



## Chelsea

Edge has returned on RAW
Black stays in AEW
Kross is busy with Drew

You know what that means...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> Edge has returned on RAW
> Black stays in AEW
> Kross is busy with Drew
> 
> You know what that means...


----------



## Chelsea

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Maybe its Kane!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maybe HHH just signed ratings juggernaut The Bunny.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Zappers said:


> My two choices are Charlotte Flair or Velveteen Dream. That's shock, that's unpredictable.


I know its reaching, but Charlotte with a new persona, new name and darker gimmick where she can perform masked too might not be a bad way to get what's left of her time in WWE. Charlotte Flair never needs to return, but if she has a new darker gimmick and starts to have 50/50 booking I'd be open to her.


----------



## ShadowCounter

deadcool said:


> It has to be Malakai Black or some other version of him.
> It's not Bray Wyatt.


It's not Black. He just made an IG specifically stating he will be back in AEW in a few weeks and is still there...just not for the 5 years we heard about before. Most likely a 3 year with a 2 year option...which is a 5 year deal IMO if not in name.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Its Bray Wyatt. Anyone else i think be a let down at this point.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Its a annoying bitch singing and red lighting... what if its Eva Marie? 😂

"Its someone no one is talking about" -Triple H

And NO ONE is talking about Eva Marie 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chelsea said:


> Edge has returned on RAW
> Black stays in AEW
> Kross is busy with Drew
> 
> You know what that means...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574590126973485056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574589178918092810


----------



## Zappers

deadcool said:


> It has to be Malakai Black or some other version of him.
> It's not Bray Wyatt.


Have you seen Malakai Black video he made? If this is to throw people off, it's a real good one.


----------



## deadcool

Zappers said:


> Have you seen Malakai Black video he made? If this is to throw people off, it's a real good one.


Its not going to be Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Zappers

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574590126973485056


I thought they were talking about Bayley. 😂 

And no, that was just a crew member walking by.


----------



## Zappers

deadcool said:


> Its not going to be Bray Wyatt.


Dude, I'm pretty much with you. I don't want it to be him. He can come back, but it's more interesting if it's not him.



Tobiyama said:


> @Zappers I like some of your ideas. And I like the possibility of going somewhere unexpected. *But we have reached a point where I think anyone other than Bray would probably get booed out of the arena. *Additionally, I think it would piss off the fans. WWE wouldn't get any credit for doing something unexpected.


First off, they will get over it. When Edge came back last night the crowd went nuts. If it was a month down the road, and this whole thing was Edge. Imo, they would have excepted it.

You have to ask yourself this one important question. It's Bray. Now What? What happens?

We have to be fair. His "gimmick" isn't or will ever be title "worthy". You can give him a title, but that's not what he's about. No disrespect, if he comes back, he's only there for sideshow antics. It's for undercard fun stuff. This entire thing he does(or likes to do) is him living out some fantasy, imo he's really not interested in wrestling. He's very entertaining, but not to be taking seriously in terms of in ring action. Look what happened to Alexa Bliss. Sure, people can criticize but ever since she hooked up with him, she's taken less seriously now.(still crossing my fingers she pulling out of that)

As I explained in 2020, Roman payed Fiend no mind. And that was when Roman was just getting things started. You think he's gonna blink now?


----------



## deadcool

Zappers said:


> Dude, I'm pretty much with you. I don't want it to be him. He can come back, but it's more interesting if it's not him.
> 
> 
> 
> First off, they will get over it. When Edge came back last night the crowd went nuts. If it was a month down the road, and this whole thing was Edge. Imo, they would have excepted it.
> 
> You have to ask yourself this one important question. It's Bray. Now What? What happens?
> 
> We have to be fair. His "gimmick" isn't or will ever be title "worthy". You can give him a title, but that's not what he's about. No disrespect, if he comes back, he's only there for sideshow antics. It's for undercard fun stuff. This entire thing he does(or likes to do) is him living out some fantasy, imo he's really not interested in wrestling. He's very entertaining, but not to be taking seriously in terms of in ring action. Look what happened to Alexa Bliss. Sure, people can criticize but ever since she hooked up with him, she's taken less seriously now.(still crossing my fingers she pulling out of that)
> 
> As I explained in 2020, Roman payed Fiend no mind. And that was when Roman was just getting things started. You think he's gonna blink now?


Based on WWE's track record, the final reveal will be very underwhelming.


----------



## Interceptor88

Zappers said:


> It's not trolling. Your example of Omos(as shock value) being the White Rabbit is pretty absurd and has zero to do with anything he has done in the WWE or anybody surrounding him. It would be unexpected and terrible. It makes zero sense.
> 
> My two names are at least valid and make sense in terms of the clues. I gave examples(which you didn't read) on why it could be Charlotte and why it "could be", but for legal & other reasons won't be Velveteen Dream. If he didn't have all his outside problems and WWE problems, Dream would be perfect for a unique gimmick change that he could absolutely pull off.
> 
> Charlotte has really never done a gimmick. She's pretty straight forward. So yes, if she was the mysterious person, it would be epic. Bray being this thing is not even close to being that. People are just excited because there was a rumor that he was interested in coming back and WWE was interested in signing him again. So this "thing", everybody just assumes it's him. If it's Bray, it's one of the worst mystery wrestler reveals in wwe history. Why go through all of this when everybody knows it's him?
> 
> Go for the unpredictable. Swerve the audience.


I mean, Velveteen is literal shit and Charlotte is way too established to be considered a surprise no matter what she does. I guess it comes to personal taste, but to me those two examples would be humongous disappointments. "Oh, I sure didn't expect that. Not even going to bother watching it though" kind of surprise, if something.


----------



## Zappers

Interceptor88 said:


> I mean, Velveteen is literal shit and Charlotte is way too established to be considered a surprise no matter what she does. I guess it comes to personal taste, but to me those two examples would be humongous disappointments. "Oh, I sure didn't expect that. Not even going to bother watching it though" kind of surprise, if something.


First off now you are getting into who is better or not.

I fully explained that Vetveteen Dream chances are zero to zero. But let's not say he's garbage. He was immensely over in NXT, and was constantly the talk in WC of Vince should bring him up to the main roster when he was still in NXT(and had zero problems). Dream was very eccentric and could pull a thing like this off. But like we said a thousand times, this is Bray territory. So what's the big surprise? Same old, same old. Bray acting weird again.

Charlotte being way too established is a strange thing to say. Bray is way to established. He's not a newb, He's been around for years and is over. But again, like I clearly stated. Charlotte to change her gimmick would be epic. Hulk Hogan was established, but didn't blink for a second to go full heel and become Hollywood Hogan.

Also, just to throw out there. Everybody is assuming this "thing" has to be weird. It's a mystery, the reveal doesn't have to be weird.


----------



## Zappers

deadcool said:


> Based on WWE's track record, the final reveal will be very underwhelming.


That's true. I always found that reveals that are not "advertised" are the best ones. For me personally, my last good ones were AJ Styles at Royal Rumble and Edge at Royal Rumble. And most recently Karrion Kross. None of those I had any clue were showing up.

People have been talking about Bray for over 2 months now. If it's him, it's really no surprise. The clues and guessing are fun/interesting, but that's about it.

Imho, it would be more fun if it was someone else. Watch it be Shane McMahon. 😂


----------



## FrankieDs316

Imagine it’s the undertaker? Lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

It's Bo


----------



## SiON

FrankieDs316 said:


> Imagine it’s the undertaker? Lol


It's the UnderFaker from SummerSlam 96 with Bunny ears... 

Trips is going to bring back all of Vince's creations and tarnish their legacy. 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Funny how Bray's eventual return has scored 13 pages here on WF, the most anti-Bray site out there.

Bray is the White Rabbit he will come back and it will be a massive shot in the arm for the WWE.


----------



## Saintpat

Zappers said:


> Also, just to throw out there. Everybody is assuming this "thing" has to be weird. It's a mystery, the reveal doesn't have to be weird.


I like where your head’s at.

And if it turns out to be Adam Rose, all I can say is don’t be a lemon.


----------



## Not Lying

10000% it’s Bray.


----------



## AliFrazier100

If Bray comes back, I think they should tone down the supernatural stuff. I think that's the problem a lot of people had with him.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I for the life of me will never understand the hate for Bray on this site.

Bray is so unique and has a legion of fans who love him and buy his counter culture merch.

I guess folks here on WF just want their calandar model boys to get pushed and don't get when folks have a different opinion.


----------



## bmack086

Ghost Lantern said:


> I for the life of me will never understand the hate for Bray on this site.
> 
> Bray is so unique and has a legion of fans who love him and buy his counter culture merch.
> 
> I guess folks here on WF just want their calandar model boys to get pushed and don't get when folks have a different opinion.


Bray, Drew, & Seth - despite all 3 pretty much always having gotten great crowd reactions - routinely get shit on here. It’s bizarre.


----------



## SiON

I'm really starting to worry it's Bad Bunny haha

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

This YouTube channel was created 16 years ago in September 2006.


----------



## RainmakerV2

It should be Charlotte. The tease in the arena always ends in red. The Red Queen. Imagine the heat lmao.


----------



## bobby_heenan

Piehound said:


> Grace Slick wrote it at the end of an acid trip. Slick herself said the song was about curiosity and following your curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The True Of "White Rabbit" Explained
> 
> 
> “Feed your head” Grace Slick of the iconic ‘60s psychedelic rock band Jefferson Airplane is best known for her free-thinking and counter-culture spirit. This particular characteristic of hers is best embodied in her 1967 song, "White Rabbit". The soundtrack of the summer of love in 1967, the hyp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> societyofrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the drug references are certainly there.
> 
> You could go ask Alice. I think she'll know.


I thought it was a song about Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Honey Bucket

RainmakerV2 said:


> It should be Charlotte. The tease in the arena always ends in red. The Red Queen. Imagine the heat lmao.



The way it has been going I would actually not be truly shocked if it was Charlotte after all. With other candidates being struck off the list (Edge, Kross, Black) and with the haphazard way the clues have been seeping through the cracks, the common view is that it points to Bray. Hell, most people have it down as fact that it IS Bray, with YouTube videos about entrance theme ideas, costumes, potential scenarios etc.

However I get the feeling that Trips will like to keep people guessing and is prone to throwing a sweeerve here and there. Plus Charlotte has been gone for a while, is one of the biggest names they have in the womens division and yes…it would get shitloads of heat. Triple H likes the heat.


----------



## Saintpat

Go ask Alice … or if you listen closely could it be … Go ask Elias?

Hop with Elias.


----------



## Zapato

Someone joked about it being Bo, but in all seriousness I’d be interested to see what Bo and Bray did together. Haitch is building up the tag divisions and stables, so a trio of Bray, Bo and say Alexa or even Liv turning could be a fun addition.

Whatever it is, they are putting a lot behind it and it has been fun at least following them testing it out with Zoey on NXT with the QR codes. I’m a sucker for a guessing game and tease.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

Zapato said:


> Someone joked about it being Bo, but in all seriousness I’d be interested to see what Bo and Bray did together. Haitch is building up the tag divisions and stables, so a trio of Bray, Bo and say Alexa or even Liv turning could be a fun addition.
> 
> Whatever it is, they are putting a lot behind it and it has been fun at least following them testing it out with Zoey on NXT with the QR codes. I’m a sucker for a guessing game and tease.


Bo, Bray, and a Broken Nikki Cross (similar to her Sanity days)


----------



## Bagelalmond

I sense that Bray’s return will be bigger than Cody’s.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Are they waiting until Survivor Series with this, or will they blow their load at the SA show with the YouTube guy?


----------



## Zappers

Bagelalmond said:


> I sense that Bray’s return will be bigger than Cody’s.


Not unless he's bringing MJF with him it won't.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575568137369841664


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575580889823604737


----------



## Rise

I think we get a vignette at extreme rules and actual in ring debut at survivor series. Of course it could be Saudi as well since they want a new undertaker for those shows.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bray should re-debut at either Survivor Series or Rumble. Not a Raw, Smackdown, or JV PPV.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I’m not sure about an official debut or appearance or whatever, but really I’d like to know _who it is_ quite soon. Teaser campaigns and what not are thought provoking, fun to dissect and all that, but if it carries on for too long then people can get impatient and lose interest.

Coming from a Bray fan, I can’t wait to see him come back, but the thought of another month or so of QR codes and map coordinates fills me with utter dread.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Rise said:


> I think we get a vignette at extreme rules and actual in ring debut at survivor series. Of course it could be Saudi as well since they want a new undertaker for those shows.


I bet Undertaker will come out of retirement soon and show up either in Saudi, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble, or Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bagelalmond said:


> I bet Undertaker will come out of retirement soon and show up either in Saudi, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble, or Wrestlemania.


As long as he comes out and lays down for Bray like he should have done years ago then that's fine.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ghost Lantern said:


> Bray should re-debut at either Survivor Series or Rumble. Not a Raw, Smackdown, or JV PPV.



ER is loaded this year and they can only drag this out so long.


----------



## Rise

1911


----------



## TheGoodCoach

1911



Anyone read Morse code?


----------



## floyd2386

Be sure to drink your Ovaltine.


----------



## Mutant God

Pigs Dancing?


----------



## Rise

TheGoodCoach said:


> 1911
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone read Morse code?


Azazel Reborn


----------



## Rise

1911


----------



## Rise

https://starwars-exodus.fandom.com/wiki/Azazel


----------



## floyd2386

So Bray went from Azrael to Azazel?

Well at least he's not Pazuzu.


----------



## SiON

floyd2386 said:


> So Bray went from Azrael to Azazel?
> 
> Well at least he's not Pazuzu.


The Fiends face subliminally popping up on screen every once and a while sounds exactly like something Bray would do.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Phone number leads to this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576028160776237057
@Chelsea

Someone pointed out this spells out "Belair" too


----------



## Mutant God

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Phone number leads to this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576021003070627840
> @Chelsea


*B*_ravo. *E*cho. *L*ima. *A*lpha. *I*ndia. *R*omero_
Belair? did not see that coming


----------



## Braylyt

Mutant God said:


> *B*_ravo. *E*cho. *L*ima. *A*lpha. *I*ndia. *R*omero_
> Belair? did not see that coming


Fresh Prince?

Exteme Rules is in Philly this year


----------



## Mutant God

Braylyt said:


> Fresh Prince?
> 
> Exteme Rules is in Philly this year


Fresh Prince - Will Smith - Independence Day - aliens - stars - Stardust - Cody is bringing Stardust back!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Mutant God said:


> *B*_ravo. *E*cho. *L*ima. *A*lpha. *I*ndia. *R*omero_
> Belair? did not see that coming


A far reach....but Alexa turning on Belair? She's Fiend adjacent. Could be why they added Candice to the mix to replace Alexa.


----------



## DUSTY 74

*Bray Wyatt …… Wyt raaByt*


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

Think it’s headed for a collision with Judgment Day.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

Once the return happens, what do you foresee Bray’s first feud back and story being? Who does he target?

I’m thinking Finn defeats Edge at the ER main event. White Rabbit hits and Bray confronts JD to end the show. JD continues their angles with Rey, Edge/Beth, and Bray. The build to Mania revolves around Bray vs Finn and Rey vs Dom.
Just my two cents. I could be totally off. But it seems like a logical Wyatt return feud, to take down this dark JD group and go head to head with them. I don’t see him being a heel or even a babyface, but more of an anti-hero.


----------



## Chelsea

I saw all the recent hints here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576007397381767169
That Big Bad Wolf video is disturbing, I fucking love it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> Once the return happens, what do you foresee Bray’s first feud back and story being? Who does he target?


Ideally he takes the belt off the Tribal Queef ending that reign of terror and feuding with Karrion for the belt. 


Realistically, Alexa for WM 37? I hope they don't try to act like that didn't happen.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I called that number at like 5 am in the pitch black last night. Spooky shit lol.

Oh and apparently there's a guy on reddit who says he works in Hollywood and he knows where WWE got the character idea from and what it's gonna look like and act like. If he's right, I'm not sure the IWC is gonna be jumping for joy. It will uh..take some getting used to let's say.


----------



## LowIqButHandsome

DUSTY 74 said:


> *Bray Wyatt …… Wyt raaByt*


That has to be it. Very nice.


----------



## floyd2386

DUSTY 74 said:


> *Bray Wyatt …… Wyt raaByt*


So all of this is leading to a dyslexia gimmick?


----------



## Mutant God

otbr87 said:


> Ideally he takes the belt off the Tribal Queef ending that reign of terror and feuding with Karrion for the belt.
> 
> 
> *Realistically, Alexa for WM 37?* I hope they don't try to act like that didn't happen.


So Bliss vs Bray (Joker vs Harley), in an Arkham Asylum match where you have locked your opponent in a mental institution/asylum, kind of like the Jailhouse match from Summerslam 91


----------



## keithf40

It's gonna be so great when it's some stupid karrion Kross shit and we all riot because it's not bray. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## floyd2386

keithf40 said:


> It's gonna be so great when it's some stupid karrion Kross shit and we all riot because it's not bray.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Oh man, it'd be like that one time when Cena won and we rioted.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Mutant God said:


> So Bliss vs Bray


Let's not take Alexa too lightly. She has a W over the Viper Randy Orton 😉 😀 AND she brought the unstoppable Fiend to his demise even when Seth Rollins, Braun Strowman and others couldn't get it done. We haven't seen him since he crossed her path.


----------



## Mutant God

Someone caught this maybe this is why it spells _Belair_


----------



## Rise

RainmakerV2 said:


> I called that number at like 5 am in the pitch black last night. Spooky shit lol.
> 
> Oh and apparently there's a guy on reddit who says he works in Hollywood and he knows where WWE got the character idea from and what it's gonna look like and act like. If he's right, I'm not sure the IWC is gonna be jumping for joy. It will uh..take some getting used to let's say.


Where can I read this at?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rise said:


> Where can I read this at?



It was on r/squaredcircle a few days ago, may have been deleted because I can't find it. They will delete stuff thats rumors if it's not from a source they can verify. Basically the pic the guy posted looked like...combine one of those dudes from mad max with Tommy Lee Jones' two face.


----------



## Zappers

So like I said before.. It's Bray, but wanting it to be someone else (just to be different) Bray can come back, but it would great if this was someone else.

Why is it so obvious now? If Bray who I'm sure is behind all of this with very little input from WWE creative(they ain't this smart). There ZERO mystery now. Bray ruined the mystery by trying to be too cute. Everything connects to him day one, first clue. Each week, more and more the clues are more obvious. Enough already, just show up tonight. We all know it's him.

Cody coming back at Wrestlemania was more of mystery at this point. Btw, everybody figured it could be Cody, but no one had concrete facts and there was other candidates for Seth Rollins to face. If there was no such thing as the internet, people would have passed out lol. The crowd reaction at WM was all you needed to know about the surprise it was really indeed him. Including his AEW music, which was a shock to everyone.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I'm thinking maybe it'll be Broken Matt Hardy teleporting from AEW to WWE.


----------



## Zappers

RainmakerV2 said:


> It was on r/squaredcircle a few days ago, may have been deleted because I can't find it. They will delete stuff thats rumors if it's not from a source they can verify. Basically the pic the guy posted looked like..*.combine one of those dudes from mad max* with Tommy Lee Jones' two face.


OMG. If that's even remotely true.

I was thinking that couple weeks ago.


Zappers said:


> I only throw that out there because this line "*"Who killed the world?" is sorta a feminine message.*


I got that idea from knowing the Mad Max films.(not reading anything online about this mystery) No one has to believe me, but I'm telling the truth. The last film has the bad guy controlling women. There's this whole birth thing, etc, etc... Well that bad guy has a bizarre looking mask. Even his name Immortal Joe screams Bray. I was actually gonna say back then on the first clue, is Bray gonna come back looking like that?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Zappers said:


> OMG. If that's even remotely true.
> 
> I was thinking that couple weeks ago.
> 
> I got that idea from knowing the Mad Max films.(not reading anything online about this mystery) No one has to believe me, but I'm telling the truth. The last film has the bad guy controlling women. There's this whole birth thing, etc, etc... Well that bad guy has a bizarre looking mask. Even his name Immortal Joe screams Bray. I was actually gonna say back then on the first clue, is Bray gonna come back looking like that?



Yeah the face was like half metal ya know when they spray each other and shit, the other half was all scarred up. I should have screenshotted it.


----------



## floyd2386

Zappers said:


> So like I said before.. It's Bray, but wanting it to be someone else (just to be different) Bray can come back, but it would great if this was someone else.
> 
> Why is it so obvious now? If Bray who I'm sure is behind all of this with very little input from WWE creative(they ain't this smart). There ZERO mystery now. Bray ruined the mystery by trying to be too cute. Everything connects to him day one, first clue. Each week, more and more the clues are more obvious. Enough already, just show up tonight. We all know it's him.
> 
> Cody coming back at Wrestlemania was more of mystery at this point. Btw, everybody figured it could be Cody, but no one had concrete facts and there was other candidates for Seth Rollins to face. If there was no such thing as the internet, people would have passed out lol. The crowd reaction at WM was all you needed to know about the surprise it was really indeed him. Including his AEW music, which was a shock to everyone.


A swerve for swerveness sake is a terrible idea. It'd be 12/21/12 all over again. "Everyone" knows it's Bray. "Everyone" wants it to be Bray. Sometimes it's best that 2+2=4 and not 22 because LOL SWERVE! So there's no mystery. There's still hype and that's what's important. What good would it do to piss off and disappoint the audience?


----------



## Zappers

floyd2386 said:


> A swerve for swerveness sake is a terrible idea. It'd be 12/21/12 all over again. "Everyone" knows it's Bray. "Everyone" wants it to be Bray. Sometimes it's best that 2+2=4 and not 22 because LOL SWERVE! So there's no mystery. There's still hype and that's what's important. What good would it do to piss off and disappoint the audience?


What are you talking about? The point is the clues are super obvious. Make them not obvious.


----------



## Good Bunny

So maybe Alexa is white rabbit and Bray remains Fiend? Lol Alexa is in a holding pattern while still holding the doll. So…I expect the magical schoolgirl shit to return.


----------



## Rise

01000111_01000001_01000011_01011001


----------



## Rise

Binary = GACY


----------



## Mutant God

Rise said:


> Binary = GACY


 You can't assume if hes binary or non-binary thats not politically correct


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The link on the latest clue leads to this 



https://www.wwe.com/f/all/2022/10/399012N751720W--56e09869c3a7329ee56dfd1615c2e8af.jpg


----------



## DUSTY 74

Its white rabbit milk


----------



## DUSTY 74

The pics are from Samson & Delilah 

When you put the magic eye code
into base 6040 coder which is a binary text incoder apparently it translates to 10822 which is the date of extreme rules


----------



## Chelsea

Bray posted Samson and Delilah on Twitter after Alexa betrayed him at WM 37.

It's HIM.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Mutant God said:


> You can't assume if *hes *binary or non-binary thats not politically correct


Who says Gacy is a he?


----------



## Mister Abigail

It'll be a faction. 

The problem with the Fiend or similar is that once you beat him he loses all his power. Look what happened once Goldberg pinned him and the whole Rollins BS. You need a faction with someone to take the pin. I reckon it'll be three or so people.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577104963540373504
I love how Ryan Satin highlights all these hints on his Twitter. Click on his tweet in order to see the full conversation. Very useful.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## Honey Bucket

How Windham manages to gather together all these ideas for clues is somewhat mesmerising. He has one of the most meticulous minds I’ve ever seen in the wrestling business (some would say beyond the wrestling business which is sometimes to his detriment).

Can’t wait for him to show up but if he just trudges back out as The Fiend, it will be a huge letdown.


----------



## Rise

Honey Bucket said:


> How Windham manages to gather together all these ideas for clues is somewhat mesmerising. He has one of the most meticulous minds I’ve ever seen in the wrestling business (some would say beyond the wrestling business which is sometimes to his detriment).
> 
> Can’t wait for him to show up but if he just trudges back out as The Fiend, it will be a huge letdown.



That’s always been his problem, the payoff rarely delivers. The Fiend debut delivered but then what? He was unable to have a decent feud and just made others look like crap. 

The debut will most likely not deliver because this hype is just to much. I’m more concerned with has he learned anything about what happens next? Can he evolve after a loss as well?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Rise said:


> That’s always been his problem, the payoff rarely delivers. The Fiend debut delivered but then what? He was unable to have a decent feud and just made others look like crap.
> 
> The debut will most likely not deliver because this hype is just to much. I’m more concerned with has he learned anything about what happens next? Can he evolve after a loss as well?


The first month or two of The Fiend’s run was incredible. His match with Finn at Summerslam showed him as much more vulnerable than he would be in the forthcoming months (plus it had no red light), but then he ultimately turned into Superman from HIAC onwards. Then the pandemic struck and he had to resort to cinematic/supernatural stuff. He lost to Goldberg in two minutes.

If he sticks to how he was as Cult Leader Bray but with a few tweaks, then I reckon he’ll be okay.


----------



## Zappers

Like we didn't know before. But were playing the game and trying to come up with alternates.(I was anyway)

So he comes back. And does what? My guess right now is Judgment Day. Yes I know Edge is involved with them right now, but the way they talk. Last night on RAW, even last week. Priest is really laying it on heavy. Looking into the camera, talking about no one can stop them. Then those clues. Even Edges promo last night was very "final". Watch him either win at the PPV and then they beat him down. That's when Bray shows up.

To be honest. I can see Bray/Alexa vs Judgement Day happening. Look at Rhea. What is she doing? Besides being in the group, she has zero aspirations or indications shes going for any title. It's a perfect set up for her to face Alexa Bliss imo.


----------



## Zappers

Honey Bucket said:


> The first month or two of The Fiend’s run was incredible. His match with Finn at Summerslam showed him as much more vulnerable than he would be in the forthcoming months (plus it had no red light), but then he ultimately turned into Superman from HIAC onwards. Then the pandemic struck and he had to resort to cinematic/supernatural stuff. He lost to Goldberg in two minutes.
> 
> If he sticks to how he was as Cult Leader Bray but with a few tweaks, then I reckon he’ll be okay.


I apologize. I'm not understanding what you wrote here.

The first two months of The Fiend run was incredible? The Finn match at SS was like 3 minutes long squash match that sent Finn back to NXT. Then was Seth Rollins which everybody had a problem with, including Seth. The rest you wrote pretty much what happened.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Zappers said:


> I apologize. I'm not understanding what you wrote here.
> 
> The first two months of The Fiend run was incredible? The Finn match at SS was like 3 minutes long squash match that sent Finn back to NXT. Then was Seth Rollins which everybody had a problem with, including Seth. The rest you wrote pretty much what happened.


I mean from the initial first appearance on RAW all the way to pre-HIAC he was treated like a huge deal and he was arguably the hottest name in wrestling at the time. The general consensus was that he was rejuvenated and had potential run as a proper monster. The Bray FFH segments were knocking it out the park. His last year or two as the old worn out Bray all but forgotten.

Then HIAC brought it all to a shuddering halt for both guys.


----------



## IronMan8

It seems the point of the rabbit hole is to rebuild a perception of Bray as a mad genius.

Well, let's see how meaningful his work really is. Time crunch will be the true test.


----------



## AliFrazier100

With how creative these clues are, they have to be from Bray.


----------



## floyd2386

floyd2386 said:


> Be sure to drink your Ovaltine.


On Reddit, somebody was looking at the HTML code










Son of a bitch indeed.


----------



## somerandomfan

floyd2386 said:


> On Reddit, somebody was looking at the HTML code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son of a bitch indeed.


On one hand it's low hanging fruit, but I'd not at all be surprised if Bray was lurking here to see what people were making of the hints.


----------



## floyd2386

somerandomfan said:


> On one hand it's low hanging fruit, but I'd not at all be surprised if Bray was lurking here to see what people were making of the hints.


The user on Reddit thinks he lurks there. I quoted the movie right, however the Reddit user misquoted it and that's what's in the code.


----------



## Zappers

Smark1995 said:


> Someone has spoiled on Reddit what the next White Rabbit teaser will be on the next RAW - it will be a clue to Rhea Ripley.
> If the spoiler post from earlier is accurate, and the clue for this coming Monday Night Raw ends with a riptide sweeping the bunny away, then a clear pattern is forming.
> 
> 
> Demon= Finn Balor
> Patricide= Dominic
> Riptide= Rhea
> That gives us a direct hint toward three of the four members of the Judgement Day. Assuming that a Damien Priest-aimed clue airs during Smackdown next Friday, then that would carry us to the Raw the Monday before Extreme Rules.
> 
> Edge is still in a feud with Judgment Day, and he was badly hurt by them just before the White Rabbit teasers started! Those who think that the White Rabbit is Bray Wyatt are going to be seriously disappointed because it will be Edge again!


👆

So what ever happened to this? This was supposed to be the next clue 2 weeks ago. Since then the clues have gotten more obvious and each QR has multiple clues pointing to Bray.

Whatever happened to that Rabbit video game with the rabbit getting washed away? Was that a made up by a troll or wwe but they scraped the idea?
I can't find it anymore, but I did see the actual video/game. So it was real.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

I've never seen a promo for a rabbit during the WWE shows. I guess I skip to much.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

I’ll tell you one thing, this is my favorite thing WWE has done in a while.
My girlfriend and I are Going up to Philly to go to extreme rules


----------



## PUNCHING_AIR

I think they will make an appearance at extreme rules but we won't know for definite who they are... Until raw. They know their going to get the views at extreme and they want to get them to translate to Raw


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514692720043909125
Stevie Turner being The White Rabbit confirmed


----------



## PUNCHING_AIR

How fun would it be if white rabbit is Daniel bryan


----------



## Styl1994

Something good for Alexa Bliss please Bray wwe have wasted her since you left.


----------



## Chelsea

I am Bray Wyatt's Chelsimp


----------



## Smark1995

PUNCHING_AIR said:


> How fun would it be if white rabbit is Daniel bryan


He is in AEW


----------



## Zappers

Chelsea said:


> I am Bray Wyatt's Chelsimp


----------



## Zappers

Here's a question.

If/when Bray shows up. Do you think he's currently taping segments already? Or is that too risky something would leak?

I know initially, those Funhouse segments were all created and taped in advance. Talking about the very first before he was The Fiend. Then even stuff with Alexa, they would tape them in groups.


----------



## PUNCHING_AIR

Zappers said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> If/when Bray shows up. Do you think he's currently taping segments already? Or is that too risky something would leak?
> 
> I know initially, those Funhouse segments were all created and taped in advance. Talking about the very first before he was The Fiend. Then even stuff with Alexa, they would tape them in groups.


I think ER will give a big hint of who it is but wwe won't confirm it until RAW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578462973487874048


----------



## Rise

10822



Let him in!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Rise said:


> 10822
> 
> 
> 
> Let him in!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578538418417434624


----------



## FrankieDs316

So creepy, so good. Its Bray


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578552098899529728


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The most exciting anticipation of WWE in 2022 yet, and Roman isnt even involved, go figure. Less than 24 hours until Extreme Rules.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## Zapato

If it is to be the ‘Wyatt 6’, who do we see being part of the group? Alexa and possibly Kross and Scarlett then I start going into stretch territory. Dijakovic repackaged as the Erik Rowan/Luke Harper? I still like the idea of Bo being involved. Obviously Rowan himself, but think it’s passed on him. Black/Murphy as a real far out stretch. Gacy I guess. 

Unless the ‘Wyatt 6’ is some split personality thing, Fiend being one, Cape Fear Bray etc. I’m intrigued in how far they go with this all. That writer they hired having some Marvel links and involved with this, Wyatt’s own Sinister 6?


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

Zapato said:


> If it is to be the ‘Wyatt 6’, who do we see being part of the group? Alexa and possibly Kross and Scarlett then I start going into stretch territory. Dijakovic repackaged as the Erik Rowan/Luke Harper? I still like the idea of Bo being involved. Obviously Rowan himself, but think it’s passed on him. Black/Murphy as a real far out stretch. Gacy I guess.
> 
> Unless the ‘Wyatt 6’ is some split personality thing, Fiend being one, Cape Fear Bray etc. I’m intrigued in how far they go with this all. That writer they hired having some Marvel links and involved with this, Wyatt’s own Sinister 6?


Depends on the brand Bray is on. Alexa is his most recent link, but she’s on Raw. Kross and Scarlett have been rumored but they’re on SD. I’d put him on Raw because SD is already dominated by factions (Bloodline, New Day, Brutes, LDP, Hit Row, Imperium).

Have the group be Bray, Alexa, Nikki Cross (we saw her go crazy recently), Dijakovic, Lumis, and Ciampa (whose mysteriously disappeared from Miz recently). I think that’s a good sensible Wyatt 6


----------



## TD Stinger

These White Rabbit teases started off fairly cryptic and mysterious but the last couple of weeks have pretty much flat out said "It's Bray", to the point if it's anyone but him we'll have a riot on our hands. Last night was also the 1st night that one of these vignettes aired on TV. The same vignette teasing Extreme Rules played twice last night.

At this point I think you have to deliver something at ER, whether Bray is physically there or not.


----------



## Mutant God

Zapato said:


> If it is to be the ‘Wyatt 6’, who do we see being part of the group? Alexa and possibly Kross and Scarlett then I start going into stretch territory. Dijakovic repackaged as the Erik Rowan/Luke Harper? I still like the idea of Bo being involved. Obviously Rowan himself, but think it’s passed on him. Black/Murphy as a real far out stretch. Gacy I guess.
> 
> Unless the ‘Wyatt 6’ is some split personality thing, Fiend being one, Cape Fear Bray etc. I’m intrigued in how far they go with this all. That writer they hired having some Marvel links and involved with this, Wyatt’s own Sinister 6?


Wyatt, Kross, Scarlett, Bliss, Cross, Lumis or Killian Dain


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

White Rabbit may not be a character, but a reference to Balor.

Balor in WHITE during Fiend's debut










2sweet looks like a RABBIT


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 2sweet looks like a RABBIT




The Fiend Club?


----------



## FrankieDs316

I really hope bray doesn't return as the fiend character.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankieDs316 said:


> I really hope bray doesn't return as the fiend character.


A new "family" would make sense if it is Judgement Day.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mutant God said:


> The Fiend Club?


----------



## Zappers

Mutant God said:


> Wyatt, Kross, Scarlett, Bliss, Cross, Lumis or Killian Dain


That's a hell of a group.


----------



## Zappers

Might have been brought up before.

But ok, Bray coming back tonight(probably/hopefully). Will the White Rabbit be an actual thing? His new name, a gimmick, a song, his look, etc.. what?

Or is he just gonna be what he was before with some tweaks? Because the word/words White Rabbit is the key selling point to all this. Gonna be strange if that doesn't fit anywhere when he comes back, and only used as a part of the mystery.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Zappers said:


> Might have been brought up before.
> 
> But ok, Bray coming back tonight(probably/hopefully). Will the White Rabbit be an actual thing? His new name, a gimmick, a song, his look, etc.. what?
> 
> Or is he just gonna be what he was before with some tweaks? Because the word/words White Rabbit is the key selling point to all this. Gonna be strange if that doesn't fit anywhere when he comes back, and only used as a part of the mystery.


No one knows. But everyone likes a good mystery. It could be any of those things, or a reference to who he is going after. I remember Jericho used to have these strange comeback vignettes, and after he returned, he said that people were overthinking things. We'll find out in a few hours.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

FrankieDs316 said:


> I really hope bray doesn't return as the fiend character.


I think it’s kind of obvious now he will.

I’m kind of hoping he does similar similar to Mick Foley and have a something like ‘The Three Faces of Wyatt’ Gimmick. Funhouse Bray, The Fiend and Wyatt Family Bray!!

Suppose it could be similar like what happens at Extreme Rules 2020


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler concerning the white rabbit according to fightful



Spoiler



“Those that we spoke to about the White Rabbit vignettes stepped off the gas about tonight being “the” reveal, and instead of could be “one of the” reveals. We’re not sure the context behind that or if there.”



https://wrestletalk.com/news/multiple-white-rabbit-reveals-take-place/


----------



## Upstart474

Bray Wyatt is back!


----------



## Bagelalmond

Upstart474 said:


> Bray Wyatt is back!


Remember when The Rock came back to RAW in 2002? The pops Bray got tonight sounded as loud as those pops.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Many on here say they were sick of The Fiend, but the guy with his mask got a big pop.


----------



## Bagelalmond

AliFrazier100 said:


> Many on here say they were sick of The Fiend, but the guy with his mask got a big pop.


Am I right? These pops were much louder than Cody’s.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

Bray’s return match at Crown Jewel or Survivor Series? Plus it doesn’t seem like he’s heel, so wonder who he feuds with?


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

Bagelalmond said:


> Am I right? These pops were much louder than Cody’s.


Cody got a crazy pop in front of a bigger crowd. Bray got a huge pop, but let’s not downplay Cody’s reaction at Mania or afterwards.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> Bray’s return match at Crown Jewel or Survivor Series? Plus it doesn’t seem like he’s heel, so wonder who he feuds with?


Not sure if he’ll generate as much heats as a heel now. Fans have realized how entertaining his horror characters are that they are starting to cheer for him.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

Bagelalmond said:


> Not sure if he’ll generate as much heats as a heel now. Fans have realized how entertaining his horror characters are that they are starting to cheer for him.


He’s just too damn spooky and cool to be a heel with heat. It’s like this generation’s Taker. If he’s on Raw, Rollins or Judgment Day are his best options for feuds. If he’s on Smackdown, Reigns or Kross seem like the logical choices.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> He’s just too damn spooky and cool to be a heel with heat. It’s like this generation’s Taker. If he’s on Raw, Rollins or Judgment Day are his best options for feuds. If he’s on Smackdown, Reigns or Kross seem like the logical choices.


I don’t really like Reigns or Kross. They don’t present any kinds of entertainment to me except for the same thing over and over each week.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

Bagelalmond said:


> I don’t really like Reigns or Kross. They don’t present any kinds of entertainment to me except for the same thing over and over each week.


Right to your opinion, but Reigns is the top dog in the whole industry and Kross is a good spooky foe that will only generate Bray more positive reaction.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> Right to your opinion, but Reigns is the top dog in the whole industry and Kross is a good spooky foe that will only generate Bray more positive reaction.


Wyatt outshines both of them over here when it comes to promos. There is barely anything you could say to get smarks to believe Reigns or Kross cuts better promos than Wyatt. Second, Wyatt’s character is attractive to kids out there so he’s the real merchandise mover over here after Alexa Bliss and USOs.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Do you think it's a coincidence Bray returned in October?


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578948556232138752


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I love to see the pure joy and excitement that children have. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Kishido

Can someone give me a deeper meaning of this White Rabbit stuff. Is there something outside of wrestling or something? 

And really curious if he will keep that new mask and what's the Story is


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578946137905430528


----------



## Snake Plissken

That was one of the coolest and greatest returns ever, yes I’m biased but my god it was perfect, what an ovation for Bray as well. I’m extremely excited to see him thrive and get to tell his story without any Vince interference. We are in for a treat. I’m hoping we get a segment on RAW.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Snake Plissken said:


> That was one of the coolest and greatest returns ever, yes I’m biased but my god it was perfect, what an ovation for Bray as well. I’m extremely excited to see him thrive and get to tell his story without any Vince interference. We are in for a treat.


Hey Plissken!


----------



## Snake Plissken

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Hey Plissken!
> 
> View attachment 135423


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Snake Plissken said:


>


BRUH! That is LITERALLY the exact line I was hoping you'd respond with 









I'd say that was an amazing shot you took there!


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578970847363989504


----------



## Irish Jet

Snake Plissken said:


>


----------



## zkorejo

So well done. The pop was huge. The whole presentation was so damn well done. Liking the new mask. The character seems more reality based and not supernatural.


----------



## idontevenlikewrestlingtbh

I'm very interested. I mean, it's hard not to be after the spectacle and production we saw. 

I wasn't watching during the Funhouse/Fiend stuff (stopped in around 2015 and came back last year) but loved OG Swamp Bray, I really thought it was remarkably good. His first year or two on the main roster was good too imo. I get the impression the stuff he did later was very divisive and people seem to either hate it or love it, but I'm excited to see for myself. I have seen some clips of the Fiend stuff, and I have mixed feelings of what I saw but I'm intrigued anyway.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

idontevenlikewrestlingtbh said:


> I wasn't watching during the Funhouse/Fiend stuff


You missed the pinnacle of his work. The latter half of the Fiend during the pandemic era was chefs kiss great stuff! Definitely worth going back and checking out. He came out tonight with the lantern wearing a stupid dollar store looking mask, I have to assume it's all downhill from here. We've already seen the cult leader thing a decade ago.


----------



## idontevenlikewrestlingtbh

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> You missed the pinnacle of his work. The latter half of the Fiend during the pandemic era was chefs kiss great stuff! Definitely worth going back and checking out.


Ah, I think I will. Where should I start from? I only watched the Cena "match" and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578946451371356160
Back to activist Gacy then


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

idontevenlikewrestlingtbh said:


> Ah, I think I will. Where should I start from? I only watched the Cena "match" and thought it was pretty cool.


Personally? I'd watch his entire run as The Fiend. Imo best mens program since the Attitude Era. His swamp stuff was cool, but no where near as good imo. You will see the swamp stuff come up again too briefly during his Fiend run in the pandemic portion. I'd start in 2019 and go through 2021 when he was released. His HIAC match with Rollins in 2019 was a low point, so was Goldberg, but overall the rest of it was solid. Alexa era Fiend was best, and then post-Fiend when he was released following Alexa's storyline into the fall of 2021 could end up being essential, providing HHH doesn't blow it like he did tonight and try to not pick up where Fiend left off last year.


----------



## idontevenlikewrestlingtbh

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Personally? I'd watch his entire run as The Fiend. Imo best mens program since the Attitude Era. His swamp stuff was cool, but no where near as good imo. You will see the swamp stuff come up again too briefly during his Fiend run in the pandemic portion. I'd start in 2019 and go through 2021 when he was released. His HIAC match with Rollins in 2019 was a low point, so was Goldberg, but overall the rest of it was solid. Alexa era Fiend was best, and then post-Fiend when he was released following Alexa's storyline into the fall of 2021 could end up being essential, providing HHH doesn't blow it like he did tonight and try to not pick up where Fiend left off last year.


Cheers for the reply! I will check out what I can, you have me a little excited lol


----------



## ThirdMan

So, in the promo on the TV in the murky Funhouse set, Bray seems to say the name "Adam".

"Who killed the world? It wss you and me, Adam."

So, is it the biblical Adam (Adam and Eve), Adam Copeland (Edge), or Adam Scherr (Braun)?

Am I mishearing it? Did he not say "Adam"?


----------



## Mutant God

ThirdMan said:


> So, in the promo on the TV in the murky Funhouse set, Bray seems to say the name "Adam".
> 
> "Who killed the world? It was you and me, Adam."
> 
> So, is it the biblical Adam (Adam and Eve), Adam Copeland (Edge), or Adam Scherr (Braun)?
> 
> Am I mishearing it? Did he not say "Adam"?


Oh it was just a plug for the DC movie _Black Adam _and his Mania match with The Rock lol


----------



## Snake Plissken

interestingly enough, I don’t think we have seen the last of The Fiend. I could see Fiend treated more like the Demon is for Finn, Bray can bring The Fiend for blowoff matches to heated rivalries so the character doesn’t get overexposed and also protects him from taking losses, as The Fiend should be treated more as a final form of Wyatt. I know it wasn’t for everybody, I myself loved it, obviously there were bumps in the road like the awful finish at HIAC 2019 and Goldberg, but I still think there’s a lot of story to tell with The Fiend so I highly doubt he’s gone forever.
I genuinely think this new return run is going to be special, full of surprises. The puppets coming to life for example had a purpose. I look at it like the “Eater of Worlds” Bray Wyatt himself has been freed from purgatory, but I also believe it’s going to somewhat different this time. Also the new entrance mask looked sick, very similar to The Grabber from The Black Phone, really cool. I just hope we get a promo from Bray on RAW as I’m just super excited to have him grace our screens once again with his unique Charisma and to see how he’s going to tell his story, the future is awesome for us fireflies.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

The best thing about the film Escape From New York was how Adrienne Barbeau's tits would jiggle every time she pulled the trigger... which made me pull my trigger.


----------



## rich110991

I’m happy for Bray. Didn’t deserve to get released. Great actor.

Would have liked to have seen him join AEW, but it wasn’t to be!


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

Kishido said:


> Can someone give me a deeper meaning of this White Rabbit stuff. Is there something outside of wrestling or something?


I’m curious of this as well, maybe he’ll explain it via promo on the upcoming RAW? Otherwise I have no clue what the white rabbit symbolism is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

If anyone has any theories I’d love to hear them.


----------



## extraterrestrial person

relax lol, we still don't know if it's him


----------



## Saintpat

When you create a monster, you have to feed it.

Going to be interesting to see what they do with this and if they can make it live up to the anticipation.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This vignette goes back a few years, but he looks like a rabbit at the end


----------



## Adapting

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> This vignette goes back a few years, but he looks like a rabbit at the end


Long term story telling bro!!!


----------



## Zappers

Not blaming Bray, but the guy(yes I know who) that made the mask. Apparently he must have made that along with his recent movie work as an alternate. Too similar. Looks really nice, but I call it like I see it. Come on Tom, cough I mean Jason.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> Long term story telling bro!!!


The firing was a work


----------



## AliFrazier100

Zappers said:


> Not blaming Bray, but the guy(yes I know who) that made the mask. Apparently he made that along with his recent movie work as an alternate. Too similar. Looks really nice, but I call it like I see it.


The Black Phone?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The firing was a work


What firing??

Lilly made Alexa turn on.......Him.......resulting in....Him.....going away for a year and a half. His first feud needs to be against Lilly since shes the reason for The Fiends absence.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Never seen Black Phone but the mask type and video message style reminded me of F Society a bit from Mr Robot. 

It will be interesting to see what direction Wyatt goes this time. he did the horror monster, a cult leader maybe next could be anarchist ?


----------



## Zappers

AliFrazier100 said:


> The Black Phone?


Yes. It's the same "style". If it was words I would describe it as the same "font".


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Wyatt was one of the very few guys in WWe, really the entire industry, trying to do something unique and original. I for one welcome him back and hope he isn't stifled as he's been in the past.


----------



## Zappers

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Wyatt was one of the very few guys in WWe, really the entire industry, trying to do something unique and original. I for one welcome him back and hope he isn't stifled as he's been in the past.


I agree on the first part. But I would never say stifled. The man was given almost two years to develop a bizarre gimmick. Got prime spots, merch, everything under the sun. He was never stifled.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Zappers said:


> I agree on the first part. But I would never say stifled. The man was given almost two years to develop a bizarre gimmick. Got prime spots, merch, everything under the sun. He was never stifled.


Did Wyatt win a single feud in his time with WWe? Was he EVER booked in a way presenting him as a real threat? The entirety of Wyatt's run can be summed up as interfere, cut some promos, lose. I know shit booking isn't unique to Wyatt, virtually the entire roster has been stifled for years, but Wyatt is one of those guys with above average potential that WWe seemed to go out of their way to look stupid. It's hard to remember but at one time The Fiend was the hottest act in prowrestling, so what did WWe do? they had him lose in what is widely regarded as the dumbest Hell in a Cell of all time. There a tons and tons of examples of Wyatt being made the fool.


----------



## Zappers

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Did Wyatt win a single feud in his time with WWe? Was he EVER booked in a way presenting him as a real threat? The entirety of Wyatt's run can be summed up as interfere, cut some promos, lose. I know shit booking isn't unique to Wyatt, virtually the entire roster has been stifled for years, but Wyatt is one of those guys with above average potential that WWe seemed to go out of their way to look stupid. It's hard to remember but at one time The Fiend was the hottest act in prowrestling, so what did WWe do? they had him lose in what is widely regarded as the dumbest Hell in a Cell of all time. There a tons and tons of examples of Wyatt being made the fool.


I said this before. I don't really think he cares about win/loss. He's in it for the theatrics. The man had only 17 matches in almost a 2 year span with The Fiend gimmick. Most were quick or very "gimmicky".


----------



## TheGoodCoach

ThirdMan said:


> So, in the promo on the TV in the murky Funhouse set, Bray seems to say the name "Adam".
> 
> "Who killed the world? It wss you and me, Adam."
> 
> So, is it the biblical Adam (Adam and Eve), Adam Copeland (Edge), or Adam Scherr (Braun)?
> 
> Am I mishearing it? Did he not say "Adam"?


If so, probably Braun. Which makes sense as they're both on Smackdown. 

Would love to see Bray come and try to recruit Braun. Have his members reveal themselves by doing things to Braun and eventually have him join. But have Wyatt never touch him. Only sadistically get him to try to join them. Only lackeys touch him.


----------



## scshaastin

First member of Bray Wyatt's new WWE stable revealed - Reports


Bray Wyatt returned to WWE at Extreme Rules 2022 and unveiled a new stable of his own which is reported to be called "Wyatt 6.




www.sportskeeda.com





are they trolling or is this true?


----------



## somerandomfan

Doesn't appear the song is out but I'm going to leave this here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581109661775773696
Code Orange was the band who did the WWE theme for Aleister Black so I guess this retroactively solves the clue of why the lyrics to Root of all Evil was hidden in the HTML on one of the hints.


----------



## Rise

The white rabbit is a born again Christian


----------



## Honey Bucket

Good boy Bray was presented on Smackdown. Real life Bray with a real life promo. I like it already!

Hopefully we’re eventually going to see him morph into a monster. Like Mankind Mick Foley. That end cutaway with the Max Headroom video and this whole thing has me intrigued.

Holy shit though I hope he gets new music. That one he had on SD was ass, but hopefully it’s temporary.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Honey Bucket said:


> Good boy Bray was presented on Smackdown. Real life Bray with a real life promo. I like it already!
> 
> Hopefully we’re eventually going to see him morph into a monster. Like Mankind Mick Foley. That end cutaway with the Max Headroom video and this whole thing has me intrigued.
> 
> Holy shit though I hope he gets new music. That one he had on SD was ass, but hopefully it’s temporary.


I don't know, I actually liked the music.

But I do agree it will go away when the story plays out.

This was heroic Bray music.


----------



## floyd2386

I can't help but feel that promo was what Windham would've cut if he joined AEW, (minus the obligatory "my ex employer is a poopy head promo) but the demon (or whatever) in the end represented the sports entertainment of WWE pulling him back in.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ghost Lantern said:


> I don't know, I actually liked the music.
> 
> But I do agree it will go away when the story plays out.
> 
> This was heroic Bray music.


The song itself seems fine (kinda sounded like a Faith No More/Nine Inch Nails hybrid) but is a bit generic and suited for a more standard wrestler.

Hopefully he brings back the Live In Fear theme (original version or Fiend version) at some point.


----------



## [The_Game]

I’d be happy with a Roman v Wyatt match at mania to be honest.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Loved loved LOVED the promo, spoke from the heart, got a chance to really show us the more human side of the man behind the character while still being the character, almost a babyface promo but I still feel he’s going to be a heel as the Bray we saw on SD. there’s always something sinister below the surface with Wyatt, I realised there’s more to it when he said people would come up to him and say “Thank You Bray” so there could be still some of the cult leader tendencies of the old Bray but with a new twist . I think we are getting another persona the end of Smackdown definitely teased it with the spooky side of Bray appearing with the mask on the tron, however I just wanted to say I loved the new music and it fit with the “version’ we got to see, a more human version of Bray Wyatt , but still leaving the door open for his darker persona/personas to come through and show themselves as the end of SmackDown showed and there’s still mystery to where It will be going it seems very Jeckyll and Hyde, the masked version we saw at the end could be like his Green Goblin, something similar to Fiend but more grounded. 

So yeah, I loved the segment, you could see his much it means to Bray to speak to his fireflies from the heart, I’ve missed him so much, I’m so excited to see what the future holds and the direction of the character. He looked like a combination of Cult Leader and Fun House Bray out there but with the real version of himself mixed in with how he was clearly speaking from the heart. The new music fits with the more babyface vibe he had on SD. I said it on here this week that I still feel The Fiend could eventually show up as well, as Bray has shown he can seamlessly transition between his characters


----------



## Rise

The Christian rock chorus sounds like it’s fight for me brother or die for me brother? This is starting to make sense to me, if others figured it out before me sorry I’m slow. 

That was the “real” Bray as we know which we have never seen before. I think he is represented as a ghost or trapped and found his way out of the void (the door) to get a brief message out before the Burger King/Ethan hawke mask told him times up! 

Bray is trapped (in his own mind), and his brother is going to try to save him. The song and the promo was a brief call for help. Now will Bo succeed or become trapped himself? Most likely trapped but we could see Bo vs all of the faces of Wyatt? Trying to get his brother back.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

floyd2386 said:


> I can't help but feel that promo was what Windham would've cut if he joined AEW, (minus the obligatory "my ex employer is a poopy head promo) but the demon (or whatever) in the end represented the sports entertainment of WWE pulling him back in.


It was great he was so thankful then starting to say how the fans tracked him down, wouldnt leave him alone and its the reason...cut to video.

Its the fans fault they wouldnt leave him. Now this other entity or personality is coming out and gaining strength.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Snake Plissken said:


> Loved loved LOVED the promo, spoke from the heart, got a chance to really show us the more human side of the man behind the character while still being the character, almost a babyface promo but I still feel he’s going to be a heel as the Bray we saw on SD. there’s always something sinister below the surface with Wyatt, I realised there’s more to it when he said people would come up to him and say “Thank You Bray” so there could be still some of the cult leader tendencies of the old Bray but with a new twist . I think we are getting another persona the end of Smackdown definitely teased it with the spooky side of Bray appearing with the mask on the tron, however I just wanted to say I loved the new music and it fit with the “version’ we got to see, a more human version of Bray Wyatt , but still leaving the door open for his darker persona/personas to come through and show themselves as the end of SmackDown showed and there’s still mystery to where It will be going it seems very Jeckyll and Hyde, the masked version we saw at the end could be like his Green Goblin, something similar to Fiend but more grounded.
> 
> So yeah, I loved the segment, you could see his much it means to Bray to speak to his fireflies from the heart, I’ve missed him so much, I’m so excited to see what the future holds and the direction of the character. He looked like a combination of Cult Leader and Fun House Bray out there but with the real version of himself mixed in with how he was clearly speaking from the heart. The new music fits with the more babyface vibe he had on SD. I said it on here this week that I still feel The Fiend could eventually show up as well, as Bray has shown he can seamlessly transition between his characters


Hey Snake!


----------



## lagofala

The split personality thing gave me hope. I was worried with how they are going to book 6x supernatural beings on the show.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Posted this in another Bray thread, thought I would post it here among actual fans......


FWIW for the non-American fans, WWE has trademarked the name Uncle Howdy.

I doubt a lot of folks know or remember Howdy Doody.












Howdy Doody was a popular children's television show with puppets that ran from 1947-1960. It was probably the most famous children's show of the Golden Age of Television.


I also do not think one bit of that promo Friday was serious.

Hard to explain, but of course it was Bray trying to make us feel like he was being serious, but there were too many hints that the old Bray was still there.


----------



## NovaGB

Gotta say the music was a decent song, but no 'catching flys in his mouth' tune or remix of was a bit of a weird decision and it was disappointing for me.

Hopefully it reappears, the guy has had the best entrances over the last 10 years (for me) so its stupid to change it completely.

I have noticed quiite a bit of fan hate towards Bray for some reason, probably the same sheep who say they hate Christmas and popular bands


----------



## Black Metal

somerandomfan said:


> Doesn't appear the song is out but I'm going to leave this here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581109661775773696
> Code Orange was the band who did the WWE theme for Aleister Black so I guess this retroactively solves the clue of why the lyrics to Root of all Evil was hidden in the HTML on one of the hints.


Code Orange didn't pen the song. It was a WWE made theme that Code Orange performed live for him. The vocalist of Incendiary was the vocals for Root of All Evil.


----------



## Rise

Howdy


----------



## Rise




----------



## Rise

Oh no not me I never lost control. Oh no not me I never lost control


----------



## Rise

.


----------



## Mutant God

Howdy!


----------



## Rise

Then crawling back
Back to the top
Top of the stairs
Of the stairs


----------



## Mattw6

Zappers said:


> Sure it will. Kross has been on the main roster a minute. It's not like he been there for a year or more with several matches and feuds under his belt.
> 
> He needs zero help. He's doing(at this very moment) perfectly fine against Drew. He hasn't even had a match with Drew yet. Holy Toledo! LOL. This "gimmick" you keep talking about is for somebody that is struggling or needs a new direction because what they doing is stale or not working. Not only is Kross current thing not stale, it's working beautiful. It didn't even peak yet.
> 
> Take Judgement Day. Perfect example of taking wrestlers who desperately needed a change or umph in their career. Like it or not, it's giving them focus they didn't have before. Kross has focus times 10. Zero help needed.
> 
> But sure. Whatever. Make Kross a Mad Hatter now in a world of Alice and Wonderland, because you know, he did that at some indy organization(two organizations stints prior before landing in the biggest company in the business). Go back to where it started. Makes total sense. The guy evolved the character into something better. How about we let this ride a bit more?
> 
> I will add. That's if it's Bray. Then it wouldn't shock me that Bray would be the leader and Kross teaming with him. I could see that down the line. Remember Bray had a rabbit in his funhouse. Be funny if they worked off of that.


Bray and Kross together with some younger talent in a stable and Scarlett accompanying them would be cool. There would be a lot of potential for some good feuds and storytelling.


----------



## Mattw6

lesenfanteribles said:


> The white rabbit was the herald for the Queen. I say this could be Charlotte’s return.


Charlotte has never been that interesting and probably never will be she's far too cocky. Although it'd be cool to see her do something different and a lil dark


----------



## Mattw6

TAC41 said:


> Why would Bray, whose entire personality is based on being original and creative, return with a straight up stolen gimmick from Kross?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Using a white rabbit for clues isn't stealing anything and I also think Bray was trying to create confusion and doubt


----------



## Mattw6

Fearless Viper said:


> This guy can fuck off. Tired seeing his "cryptic" messages or clues. If he does come back then hopefully Randy can bury him for the 4th time.


Sorry to say you'll be seeing a lot of him for a long time and if you dislike him so much then move on to what you actually like which is probably something like Charlotte or Omos. Or at least say what you do like after bashing him


----------



## Mattw6

Zappers said:


> Serious question.
> 
> How does Bray Wyatt fit on Smackdown? What possible storyline or opponent?
> 
> Roman? Nope. He's busy with Logan.
> Drew? Nope. He's busy with Kross.
> 
> Braun Strowman?


Brays role should be revenge and chaos and a little bit of interference in matches to produce unlikely winners


----------



## Mattw6

TAC41 said:


> I never said it was going to be Kross. But I don’t see Wyatt being happy coming back with someone else’s old gimmick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again his gimmick isnt the white rabbit it's literally just for clues and to create confusion and doubt


----------



## Mattw6

goldengod said:


> did you say Bray was the only credible guy? LOL
> 
> There's 10 more believable guys.
> 
> Brock
> Rock
> Randy Orton
> Drew Mc
> Strowman
> Cody Rhodes
> Bobby L
> AJ Style
> Walter
> Sheamus


Brock lost a bunch of times already so no, same for Drew plus he needs to reinvent himself a bit he's mad stale, Strowman is missing something, but as for Randy, Cody, lashley, aj, Walter and Sheamus you have a good point. Bray should stay away from title fights for awhile if anything he should interfere in title matches to exact revenge starting with Roman


----------



## Mattw6

DetroitsFinest61 said:


> Sorry maybe I should’ve been more specific and it came out the wrong way. I didnt mean none of those guys arent believeable contenders. I’m just saying at the moment one of the only guys i think is more credible is Bray if its not Cody or Rock. Thats just my opinion. Hes never got a true push as champ. Drew already had a good run with the belt, Brock Lesner has been on top for too long and I’m a huge fan of his but his feud with Roman has gone on long enough. Rock isnt guarantee to be coming back for a match thats why I said in my post if the rock doesnt come back then it should be Bray. Maybe read the full post again. As far as guys like Sheamus,Randy,Walter,Bobby,Strowman yes those guys are all credible but be real none of them are getting a push anytime soon. To me its either Cody, Drew, a returning Bray Wyatt, or a returning Rock that should dethrone Roman. I would love for AJ Styles to beat Roman but sadly i dont see him getting a push anytime soon. But he would be at the top of my list


Totally agree but would Rock come back enough to be champ or would it be a 1 off he's a very busy man and idk if I see him returning to the point of even a part timer. I'd love it if he did tho.


----------



## Mattw6

Zappers said:


> I only throw that out there because this line ""Who killed the world?" is sorta a feminine message. White Rabbit, yeah it was a male in the story. Yet it is Alice's story.
> 
> And then like you stated, Charlotte hasn't been around for a long time.(over 4 months) She was on SD, she left for no reason(they said it was an "injury") other to get time off. Not to mention she's a HHH darling. Why not go for a grand return? Do something different with her gimmick.
> 
> But, it will probably be Bray. Plus, would Charlotte is pretty straight forward. Who knows, you never know. 🤷‍♂️


I agree with most of that except who killed the world being a feminine message kinda makes no sense. It's not Alice in wonderland and even so that's a dark ass story that suits male or female. I'd love to see a dark Charlotte tho


----------



## Mattw6

Piehound said:


> Grace Slick wrote it at the end of an acid trip. Slick herself said the song was about curiosity and following your curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The True Of "White Rabbit" Explained
> 
> 
> “Feed your head” Grace Slick of the iconic ‘60s psychedelic rock band Jefferson Airplane is best known for her free-thinking and counter-culture spirit. This particular characteristic of hers is best embodied in her 1967 song, "White Rabbit". The soundtrack of the summer of love in 1967, the hyp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> societyofrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the drug references are certainly there.
> 
> You could go ask Alice. I think she'll know.


Riddle and r truth amongst others use blatant drug references all the time so who cares


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Mattw6 said:


> Charlotte has never been that interesting and probably never will be she's far too cocky. Although it'd be cool to see her do something different and a lil dark


Well apparently it was Bray Wyatt all along and I was wrong with my assumption last September.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Love how this incarnation of Bray is playing out so far.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Ghost Lantern

The LA Knight angle is pretty sweet. 

Good for Bray.


----------



## Mattw6

Ghost Lantern said:


> The LA Knight angle is pretty sweet.
> 
> Good for Bray.


Im so glad LA Knight switched back


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596509173646503936


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I called it too, this is just so fun.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

All this hype and all Bray Wyatt does is just stand there all fat! 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood

So far, I am so unimpressed with all of this.

I was happy for his return, but, why the fuck are we being subjected to him just crying every week? No one asked for emo Bray. Do something interesting already.


----------



## Chelsea

Not-so-fun fact: over the past two years (2021-2022) Bray has only wrestled one match, which was his WM 37 loss


----------



## Dove*

Is it me or Uncle Howdy really looks and sounds like Randy Orton 😀


----------



## AliFrazier100

I like Bray, but he's given that same promo like 5 times now. I want to see what's next.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Eastwood said:


> So far, I am so unimpressed with all of this.
> 
> I was happy for his return, but, why the fuck are we being subjected to him just crying every week? No one asked for emo Bray. Do something interesting already.



As some (me) have said, his shine will wear off in a few months and people will wonder wtf all the hype was about. Eventually you run through all your bells and whistles and have to ya know, work. 

Oh WWE buys him phone numbers every week you can call in the dark and listen to spooky messages. The fuck am I 14 or something.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

RainmakerV2 said:


> As some (me) have said, his shine will wear off in a few months and people will wonder wtf all the hype was about. Eventually you run through all your bells and whistles and have to ya know, work.
> 
> Oh WWE buys him phone numbers every week you can call in the dark and listen to spooky messages. The fuck am I 14 or something.


And then there are lots of us with the opposite opinion. Those of us who like this stuff. Enjoy the long term story, like the phone numbers and the mystery. 


Too each their own.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Honestly I do wish they would get on with something.

As much as I like the storytelling it's getting a little ridiculous. Bray needs to move the story forward Friday.

I also think they HAVE to shorten his entrance. The lead up sucks away the pop.


----------



## Snake Plissken

loved his in ring interaction with LA Knight a couple of weeks ago. But I’m in agreement that things need to get more intense with his character now, also wonder when Uncle Howdy will appear in person, I love a slow burn, but I definitely fear that they’re not capitalising on Bray’s return by dragging it along so much, I’d hoped this past SmackDown wee have gotten something a little juicier, be it an in ring brawl with Wyatt and Knight, a match announcement, or even an Uncle Howdy appearance.

Did anyone else notice Bray wearing a knee brace during his in ring segment with Knight a couple weeks ago? I’m beginning to wonder if Wyatt he got injured training, and that’s why they’re not pulling the trigger on him getting physical. If that’s the case, then as much as I don't want to see whatever story is being told get rushed, I feel they should pull the trigger on bringing in someone like Rowan and do a new version of the Wyatt Family with Bray’s current conflicted character. I noticed his cadence when he was cutting the promo on Friday, sounded identical to his old “Cult leader” promos.

I’d be okay with Erick Rowan or someone else, maybe even Uncle Howdy, assuming it’s not Bray who’s portraying him to take the reigns until Wyatt can compete. This is purely a conspiracy theory on my part as there’s been no reports of an injury, but I do wonder why Bray was wearing a knee brace, I just hope to God he’s okay, and we get to see him dropping people with Sister Abigail again ASAP. His promos are excellent, but I feel like next week, we need to see something new, either a new reveal as to what‘s going on with Bray and his connection to Uncle Howdy or for the feud with LA Knight to get more intense.

As said if by chance Bray isn’t competing because of a minor knee injury then maybe have him summon Rowan. I mean Triple H has brought back plenty of people who in my opinion WWE really didn’t need but, at least Rowan has got those built in ties to Bray Wyatt‘s past and he’s a solid big man, hell they could even reveal Bo at this point, if they finally want to acknowledge the real life sibling connection.

Anything to make sure the story doesn’t get repetitive. I don’t want them revealing everything at once as that would be silly and having some mystery is part of the fun, trying to figure things out. However, I do feel it would give Bray’s story a bit more oomph if they start pealing back some of the layers soon, would like to see him finally snap and get physical, just to see him hit someone with Sister Abigail again, that is if he doesn’t surprise us and has a new finisher, and hopefully an official in ring return match announcement.

Im still thinking we haven’t seen the last of The Fiend, I feel when Bray mentioned that version of him in that promo last week, WWE was testing the crowd reaction when Bray said he didn’t want to be The Fiend anymore. I don’t think they should pull the trigger yet on The Fiend, because I really want to see the current tormented version of Bray wrestle and see how he plays the character from an in ring psychology perspective, seeing as he’s trying to turn over a new leaf, but there’s still the obvious violent impulses.


----------



## Kishido

Yeah they drag it too much and too much talk


----------



## H.B.Rising

When the return first happened I tuned in weekly to see what would happen. At this point I just check youtube or this board to see where it went during the week. Way too long of a burn. I dont even care if the guy doesnt wrestle, the story line itself is just going nowhere. Who is Uncle Howdy, how does he relate to Bray? Why is Wyatt back? Is he looking for revenge? And if so on who? Why is LA Knight his 1st opponent other than being the guy who prompted him to anger? Just a lot of nothing. Even the whole White Rabbitt thing is completely gone and has played out to be a nothing burger in his actual return.

Seems like a lot of non sense that leads to nowhere.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley should win next week! Then Bray Wyatt comes out and takes Alexa Bliss away to teach her how to be scary and lose all the time 😂


----------



## Chelsea

More clues:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Boy howdy, how was that Uncle Howdy segment tonight? Haven't seen it yet but it seems reactions were mixed, if no downright not liking it.


----------



## Chelsea

Glad that there was some storyline progression. Knight cutting a good promo and Uncle Howdy finally emerging, I enjoyed the whole thing.


----------



## AliFrazier100

People on here bash Bray, but he's over with live crowds.


----------



## Rankles75

AliFrazier100 said:


> People on here bash Bray, but he's over with live crowds.


If the WWE listened to the majority of people on here, they’d have gone out of business years ago.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I’m gonna throw this out there right now.

Uncle Howdy is Cameron Grimes.


----------



## Mutant God

Howdy, I'm Bray Wyatt's brother Captain Ezekiel I mean Captain Howdy


----------



## Chelsea

Spoiler: BAH GAWD!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Watched the whole vid. We shall see how his all plays out.


----------



## Dizzie

I'm going.to.throw it out there and say howdy is actually Kevin Nash back as his oz character.

I can't be the only one that finds it laughable that this howdy character that wwe fans are excited about looks like the infamous oz character Nash had to.play in wcw that everyone ridiculed as a stupid gimmick.


----------



## BringBackMankind

This whole bray not doing anything but “building a story” is dull. Is he injured?

Alexa bliss being “hypnotised” by flashing images. Yawn. Get on with it.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That's gotta be like Bo Dallas or something right? 

But it's about time they progress this whole "Uncle Howdy" thing. Like Bray's entertaining and all cutting promos, but this and the videos going on for such a long time I think is running the patience of some thin. We're going a bit too slow now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dr. Middy said:


> That's gotta be like Bo Dallas or something right?
> 
> But it's about time they progress this whole "Uncle Howdy" thing. Like Bray's entertaining and all cutting promos, but this and the videos going on for such a long time I think is running the patience of some thin. We're going a bit too slow now.


Especially if the rumored other members of his potential group Wyatt6 is true. I am pretty patient though and am actually enjoying it so far, though it sounds like some are getting bored of it.

It's the only thing of WWE I am currently watching so I'm not worn down by the rest of the programming.


----------



## Chelsea

October 🔥


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If there was a Day One PPV, this may be moving faster, but with so long until the Rumble and with nothing really happening over Christmas usually, I get the slow build. 

I expect things to speed up after the New Year. The Alexa thing is so obvious, that maybe he is trolling her for revenge, and have Morgan or someone else join instead and attack her. Although that is unlikely.


----------



## Chelsea

LET
HIM
IN


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


>


Either that, or he is protesting about Kevin Dunn's camera cuts.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


>


Thanks for the vids. I like the Howdy mask mucho. Really excited to see where this goes.

In case I don't see you later:


----------



## Interceptor88

LA Knight is so good as Wyatt's foil here. The fact that he's more confused than scared is perfect.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Interceptor88 said:


> LA Knight is so good as Wyatt's foil here. The fact that he's more confused than scared is perfect.


That's so true. He's killing it in his role and I'm happy he got the nod to be opposite Bray.


----------



## dawg ziggler

Interceptor88 said:


> LA Knight is so good as Wyatt's foil here. The fact that he's more confused than scared is perfect.


whatcha talkin bout dude lmao it's not perfect it's terrible cuz he should be scared n terrified of him. otherwise,he makes wyatt look bad :SS the whole point of brad wyatt n his various gimmick is dat he's the persofinication of fear (face of fear,anyone??) n stuff,so havin some average dude like la night mockin him n not bein scared of him AT ALL,objectively makes brad ridiculous etc,can't believe u can't see dis obvious fact,especially if u r really a fan of his,PAL!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


>


The Ghost of the Fiend? That's the excuse I will use if I every watch the Mandy vids.










As for the appearance? Could be Bo? Could be Vincent? Could be anyone with that facial hair. Could throw James Storm's name in the hat too lol. "The Ghost Of The Man Who Sold The World!" Could that refer to another cult leader? Selling his ideals just like Bray did? And WHO SAYS HOWDY? Cowboys!


























WWE News: James Storm and Bray Wyatt photographed together in a bar in Nashville


Bray Wyatt was in Nashville for this week's RAW.




www.sportskeeda.com





The tweet has been deleted. Hmm. Of course, just another name to consider. Could be anyone.










ALSO a Horror fan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607925419864653824


----------



## Black Metal

Everytime I see Uncle Howdy I do a double think for names....


----------



## Zappers

Interceptor88 said:


> LA Knight is so good as Wyatt's foil here. The fact that he's more confused than scared is perfect.


There's confused there sure. But he's not scared like you said. Neither was Randy Orton. Sorta goes against the entire point of Bray's characters imo. Opponents should be scared. Ala, Seth/Miz come first to my mind.

Come to think of it. Neither was Roman Reigns. Hell, he paid that whole thing no mind.

But yes, LA Knight is killing it in this story. I've been saying that from the second he was introduced into it. Glad he's a part of it.

P.S. - I'm gonna get into trouble, so take it easy everyone.... I'm NOT comparing. No way in any shape of form.......But how LA Knight is going about this, how he's carrys himself in his handling of Bray......."reminds" (stress reminds me) me of a teeny tiny bit of Steve Austin vibe going on there imho.


----------



## Chelsea

No Bray segment on this week's SmackDown, but here are some recent hints/rumours:


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> No Bray segment on this week's SmackDown, but here are some recent hints/rumours:


That also explains why there was a more "Husky" Howdy the other week, and he even did the same pose.

Dutch, it is.


----------



## Chelsea

Uncle Howdy being Vince confirmed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> Uncle Howdy being Vince confirmed


 Genius!


----------

